# Heater Body Suit,IWOM,or Heater Bag?



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey guys looking to purchase one of these three. Looking for some input from users of these suits and what they like and don't like about them. I would love to have one in the ASAT cam but i don't think they are offered. I did look on the IWOM page and they do have a predator fall grey they are going to offer but as for the heater bag i can't even find a website to buy from. So If you know anything about these suits or have used them and don't like or do like please let me know. I am not looking for opinions from people who have not used them. Thanks for any info you can provide.


----------



## deerdhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

I have had both the HBS & the IWOM. Both were warm but I preferred the IWOM. It was plenty warm, could be worn while walking, could use climber with it on, waterproof, windproof, arms were free - it did make some noise from treebark sticking to it.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm definitely leaning towards the iwom due to freedom of hands and not losing heat when you need to call or use your binos or range finder? Does the iwom have any kind of guarantee like the heater body suit?


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Another reason is I like the fall grey predator camo the iwom offers.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

I did a ton of research and went with the hbs. I like the simplicity of it more than anything.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Is the zipper very loud on the hbs?


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

HBS user here. Had one for several years. I love my HBS, and since buying mine, I have had at least a half dozen friends and family members buy one. 

I have never tried an IWOM so I cant comment on them.


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Love my IWOM. You can wear it in with the lower part raised and upper part low around waist, but if you walk far just pack it in. I get it on at base of tree, then when set put the zippered bottom around feet. Doesn't like bark so wrap a shirt or something around the tree. Has an awesome hand warmer. I wear my regular armguard to keep it away from string.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

One other thing is the IWOM has a harness tether hole. How does that work with the HBS?


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

deerdhunter said:


> I have had both the HBS & the IWOM. Both were warm but I preferred the IWOM. It was plenty warm, could be worn while walking, could use climber with it on, waterproof, windproof, arms were free - it did make some noise from treebark sticking to it.


X2. I own both prefer and use the IWOM.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Does the IWOM come with any kind of guarantee like the HBS?


----------



## DeerHuntinDan (Nov 28, 2010)

I own a Warmbag & IWOM. I prefer the IWOM. I feel warmer, I can wear it like a parka if I need to, has a harness tether hole, my arms aren't inside a sleeping bag. It's much more functional. I can't compare to a HBS, I've never been in one.


----------



## jasboj (Feb 7, 2011)

I have the hbs. So far I really like it. You stay warm and it is very quiet. I cut a hole in the back of mine and sewed in a zipper for use with a harness. It worked out great. The only negative I can say is it can be tricky to get into it once in the stand. Not to bad though. I have to desire to try another.


----------



## DougKMN (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't have any of them, but I'm leaning towards the iwom myself.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

HBS for me as well!

Haven't tried the others. No reason too!


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Great info so far guys keep the info coming in


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I've had the HBS for about 8 years now. It's the best piece of hunting gear I've ever purchased. It's kept me warm in below zero temps with the wind ripping so many times. Snug as a bug in a rug. My only regret, I didn't buy one sooner.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

So no one seems to be able to answer my question. Does the IWOM come with any kind of guarantee?


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

I have the cabelas one piece stand hunter extreme, its warm enough for Manitoba late season and I don't have to climb out of it to shoot! I carry it in to my stand and put it on at the base of the tree


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Like Steve, I too have owned and HBS for about 8 years. I can tell you that it has completely changed the way that I hunt and the only regret is that I did not purchase one sooner. Within one year of purchasing my HBS, two family members, and 2 buddies, purchased one. 

I will admit, I use mine a bit differently than most. I actually break it out as soon as I know temperatures will be around the freezing mark. In doing so I am able to wear my ultralight hunting gear much longer into the season. This helps in several ways for me personally. I do not get overheated walking to and from my stand, I do not have any extra bulk built up on my arms or across my shoulders which tends to influence my draw cycle. I am more likely to hunt when conditions are less than comfortable, I am also more likely to hunt at a last minutes notice. I have actually hunted in my work clothes and just slipped into my heater body suit. 

I will admit it takes a little practice to get in and out of in the stand, but certainly doable and well worth the effort. When temps really drop, you still have to layer a bit inside, for example last winter I was out with temps around 0, with 25 mph winds bringing the chill well below 0. I had a layer of merino wool, topped with under armor cold gear, a 200 polar weight vest and Cabelas wootimate with windshear. Sat almost the entire day, didn't even need gloves on...

I am 43, 5'10", 160 and I have the extra large as I prefer a lot of room inside. It is better to get it larger than smaller. It is easy to slip out of at the moment of truth and has never been a reason for me getting busted or blowing a shot.

My Pop picked up an IWOM last year primarily because at 64, with a bad leg he was having some trepidations getting in and out of the suit 20 feet up a tree on a 20 foot platform (he has had his HBS for about 5 years). The wearable feature of the IWOM appealed to him. He reports staying warm during some less than motivating sessions on stand. The bulk on the arms is a concern and he wears a full length arm sleeve to assist with keeping the jacket's sleeve out of the way. He also reports a little anxiety zipping the suit around his feet. The zipper is not as large as the zipper on the HBS and you pretty much have to be seated and leaning all the way over to touch your toes to get the suit closed around your feet. For him, he still feels more comfortable climbing the stand with the suit on as opposed to slipping in the suit while on stand so he will be hunting with the IWOM again this fall, but trust me when I say his HBS will get plenty of use from his grandchildren. There is a reason you don't see many in the classifieds.

I hope this gave you something to think about and like all things; there are probably desirable and undesirable features of each for each individual. I wouldn't trade my HBS for anything else currently on the market.

As for the IWOM warranty/guarantee....
http://iwomouterwear.com/content/return-polic

Here is my HBS....it was so cold on this day even the cedars were shaking ....




















Joe


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

As far as the arms being bulky and needing an Armgard, the IWOMs arms are no different than a regular coat and I have no problems.


----------



## Agustus (Nov 16, 2009)

I will echo much of what 12 ringer said about the hbs. I love mine and found myself using it even with temps at or near freezing. I found that getting in gets easier with use. I love the fact that I can dress light for the walk in. Some of my walks are really long and climbing some serious hills. 

I've thought about getting the iwom to compare but haven't yet. 

Both are super at keeping you in a stand longer and more comfortable. I'm 6'6" and wish I had the biggest sized hbs but mine works well. The iwom I would get would be right at the max height. 

Best of luck with your choice


----------



## Agustus (Nov 16, 2009)

I'll also say that the iwom gets reports that the fabric is loud against the bark by sticking to it, but so is the hbs. Especially on trees with rougher bark but even so on maple trees.


----------



## northern rednek (Oct 24, 2008)

Can't speak for the others but I really love my HBS. Best hunting clothing I ever spent money on. And I hunt extreme cold.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> So no one seems to be able to answer my question. Does the IWOM come with any kind of guarantee?


Yes iwom guys will take care of you. My advice is call Alan from iwom and order directly from him. I purchased right out of his conference room. I haven't used any other suits but I really like my iwom. Easy to get into while in stand


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

dhom said:


> as far as the arms being bulky and needing an armgard, the iwoms arms are no different than a regular coat and i have no problems.



x2.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

There are positives and negatives to either the IWOM and HBS. I played with the IWOM at the ATA show and a couple things I did not like were the upper half bulk, noise when fabric was cold and lower half had me concerned about being warm enough. I have never personally used one so I can not say if those concerns were 100% valid. The HBS is very warm top to bottom and and the fabric is quiet. The use of the zipper as far as noise and the getting in and out of it on stand was my concern about the HBS. I felt that the negatives of the HBS were less that that of the IWOM so I went with the HBS. I have used it a couple years now and I can say this about it. They are quiet to be in and very warm. I like not having to have bulky clothing on while shooting so the HBS allows me to dress in lighter weight outerwear. The zipper can be loud, but if you unzip slowly it is actually very quiet. Unzip in a hurry and it is noisy. In other words be prepared and start unzipping every time you hear a squirrel and think its a deer, LOL! The getting in and out is not bad at all after you have done it a couple times. I am glad I decided on the HBS and I may only use it a few days a year as I like simple and would rather not mess with it, but I also don't like being cold or even chilled on stand so it is a lifesaver for me. Hope that gives you an idea. I also had a Warmbag, but after 1 sit it was noisy and not very warm at all so it got returned.


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Love my IWOM. It'll change the way you hunt when it's extremely cold.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

I love the HBS. Super quiet material, USA made quality product, extremely warm, packs in and out easily, quiet zipper, easy to get out of...thats about all I can think of at the moment. 

I didn't buy the IWOM because the material seemed louder, I don't want sleeves, I was concerned its not as warm as the HBS (just a guess from seeing one in person), and I don't see it as an advantage to wear it to the stand.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Wow gonna be tough to pick both has positives and negatives. Keep the info coming in


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

i had a warmbag first, but it really wasn't all that warm. not much of an improvement over my heavy bibs/parka. i like the design though. but, i sent that back and bought an iwom. waaaay warmer than the warmbag, and i love its versatility. i've sat in some nasty cold and windy new england winter weather with it on and i've been perfectly comfortable. never tried a hbs. like someone else said, call allen at iwom. he'll get you set up with the right size suit, and he can probably save you some dough. i bought mine direct from him, it was a sizing return. still brand new, but someone had returned it for a different size. saved me $100.


----------



## gwm (Oct 16, 2008)

Another HBS user here. Not much more I can say that hasn't already been said.


----------



## tOSU (Oct 12, 2012)

Love my IWOM - when it's really cold I can wear it to my set or it packs up with a strap that I can carry it. It is very well thought out!!
I went with it over the HBS because how many times has a deer appeared out of no where and you didn't have much time to get ready for a shot? if you have to unzip, grab your bow and shoot, didn't want to take that chance of alerting the deer, so I went with the IWOM. YMMV...


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I used the HBS last year in Iowa. Temps were in the low single digits and it saved my butt from freezing and I shot my largest buck to date with it on. It was toasty warm MOST of the time and without it I'm sure I wouldn't have hunted as much as I did. 

That said, I returned it after the hunt and plan on buying an IWOM this fall. 

Several things bothered me. 

#1..not being able to use my binos to glass or identify deer. As was said, you must be ready when a deer approaches since you have to unzip and get out of the suit. Multiple times I'd spot a deer approaching and without binos handy I had to assume it may be a buck so I'd stand and partially or fully unzip depending on how close it was. Well, if you even partially unzip in 10 deg weather with 15-20 mph winds you loose all your built up warmth in the suit. If you could use your glass easier it would save a lot of "false alarms". 

#2....coming out of the suit when it was snowing was a big problem. Several times I had deer around during a moderate to hard snow and my inner clothes would get covered while I was out of the suit. NOT GOOD when it's really cold. You basically have no choice than to zip back up in the HBS with snow on your inner clothing. 

#3.....no matter how hard I tried, I could not keep the zipper zipped all the way up. It's designed so it comes down easily and doesn't "lock" in place. Any movement and it would creep down farther and farther and was constantly zipping it back up. Again, in very cold temps with a good wind any gap would allow your warmth to escape. With no built in head cover the top of the bag needs to be sealed up good to keep the warmth in. 

#4...getting into the suit isn't as easy as it looks for some people. On a small stand it's somewhat cumbersome and most of my pack in public land stands are on the small side. 

These points may not be deal breakers for some but I feel the IWOM eliminates MOST of the issues that bothered ME. As I said, the HBS was toasty warm most of the time and it has served a LOT of people well. I'm just giving my point of view from 2 weeks of use in cold, windy, snowy weather.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

To answer some questions/concerns about the IWOM-
I feel it is warmer than the HBS, especially for the feet because everything is in one compartment. Unlike the HBS where the legs and feet have their own compartment. 
The noise of the IWOM is a little louder than the HBS however, a non issue. 
Plus, the IWOM has many more features and a true complete system. To me, the HBS is a glorified sleeping bag.
With that said from someone who owns both, if you only have experience with the HBS you will be happy with it. But, side by side the IWOM to me is just better plus I can dress light, don't have to carry it, and it is much easier to put on and off in the stand.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

dhom said:


> To answer some questions/concerns about the IWOM-
> I feel it is warmer than the HBS, especially for the feet because everything is in one compartment. Unlike the HBS where the legs and feet have their own compartment.
> The noise of the IWOM is a little louder than the HBS however, a non issue.
> Plus, the IWOM has many more features and a true complete system. To me, the HBS is a glorified sleeping bag.
> With that said from someone who owns both, if you only have experience with the HBS you will be happy with it. But, side by side the IWOM to me is just better plus I can dress light, don't have to carry it, and it is much easier to put on and off in the stand.


And, according to info I got at the ATA show, they're supposed to come out with them in predator fall grey this year. The new fabric seemed a lot softer than the standard camo ones I looked at.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

pbuck said:


> And, according to info I got at the ATA show, they're supposed to come out with them in predator fall grey this year. The new fabric seemed a lot softer than the standard camo ones I looked at.


That's good to hear! One more thing I forgot to mention is that the IWOM is also windproof and waterproof! The HBS is not.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

dhom said:


> That's good to hear! One more thing I forgot to mention is that the IWOM is also windproof and waterproof! The HBS is not.


Waterproof no but it does have a wind stopper type material layer sewn in.


----------



## Buckeye Buck (Oct 1, 2004)

I really like my IWOM. The best about the Iwom is all the different pockets and the built in hand warmer. I will be putting my suit in the classifieds in a couple weeks when I get time because I pre-ordered a fall grey one.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

pbuck said:


> I used the HBS last year in Iowa. Temps were in the low single digits and it saved my butt from freezing and I shot my largest buck to date with it on. It was toasty warm MOST of the time and without it I'm sure I wouldn't have hunted as much as I did.
> 
> That said, I returned it after the hunt and plan on buying an IWOM this fall.
> 
> ...


very good review. Alot of guys dont think about that stuff


----------



## DougKMN (Nov 7, 2006)

pbuck said:


> I used the HBS last year in Iowa. Temps were in the low single digits and it saved my butt from freezing and I shot my largest buck to date with it on. It was toasty warm MOST of the time and without it I'm sure I wouldn't have hunted as much as I did.
> 
> That said, I returned it after the hunt and plan on buying an IWOM this fall.
> 
> ...


This is exactly the reason why I'm leaning iwom myself. 

The hbs might work in areas where there is ample warning of incoming game, but even then, it seems like it involves too much motion to go from "idle" to "ready to shoot".


----------



## KCJayhawk (Oct 10, 2011)

Love my iwom.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Man you guys are making it tough. Seems like for every HBS lover there is an IWOM lover. Lol


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

DougKMN said:


> This is exactly the reason why I'm leaning iwom myself.
> 
> The hbs might work in areas where there is ample warning of incoming game, but even then, it seems like it involves too much motion to go from "idle" to "ready to shoot".


Unless you are used to holding your bow on your lap in the ready position, there really isnt THAT much difference in the time it takes to get ready for a shot. If you hang your bow on a hook, the unzipping is the only thing that takes any more time, and that only takes a second or two. 

You get out of the suit as you go to reach for your bow and also as you draw. 

This video shows me sitting in my suit with it zipped up, and then unzipping very slowly and shooting. At 1:31, you can see me start to unzip, then shoot. And also the same thing at 2:07. I am unzipping and moving very slowly, as if I see a deer off in the distance, you could move much faster if you had to.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

I use the warmbag in ASAT.....I have no problems with it whatsoever, but I have only owned a warmbag, I can't speak for HBS or IWOM


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> Man you guys are making it tough. Seems like for every HBS lover there is an IWOM lover. Lol


Most HBS lover have never used an IWOM. Like I said, the HBS works and people will be happy. It isn't until you experience the IWOM that you learn how much more it offers.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I got an email from Allen at IWOM and he said they only did a run of 250 in predator grey and had a little over 100 orders already.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just read a huge in depth review of the IWOM and there are about 3 reasons I leaning hard towards the iwom.
1.) Waterproof vs. Water resistant 
2.) Built in hood vs. No hood (buy separately)
3.) Safety harness hole vs. Running out top near neck.
I lied there are 4 reasons
4.) I prefer the predator camo vs realtree


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

How about weight and carry size? Can anyone that has owned or used both the IWOM and the HBS compare them for me? Is the IWOM heavier than the HBS? Does it pack down any smaller?


----------



## cornfedkiller (Feb 16, 2008)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> Just read a huge in depth review of the IWOM and there are about 3 reasons I leaning hard towards the iwom.
> 1.) Waterproof vs. Water resistant
> 2.) Built in hood vs. No hood (buy separately)
> 3.) Safety harness hole vs. Running out top near neck.
> ...


I would love to test out an IWOM, as they have definitely caught my eye. In regards to your post, I have a few things to add for other people that may be reading this.

1. The HBS, while not listed as waterproof, does a very good job at its water resistance. I wouldnt jump in a lake with it on, but snow has never got it wet. The water beads right off of it. And if its cold enough to have the HBS on, its likely not raining. 
2. This is one of the things that is bothering me about the IWOM. I know many people like hoods, but I wish it was removable. I hate hunting with hoods on. None of them fit right, they restrict my vision, and are constantly in the way. 
3. I prefer the safety harness strap to come out the top so that if you want to put it on or take it off, you dont have to unhook your tether or try to feed it though the little hole. Say its cold in the morning and warms up during the day, or gets cold in the evening so you dont want to wear it all day - I find myself wearing my HBS for only a couple hours and then going without it quite often. I know that I dont have to use the slot for my harness and it will still work the same way as the HBS currently does so it really doesnt bother me, but guys making a huge deal about no slot in the back need to make sure you think about these things. 
4. Cant argue with you there! (Glad I have one of the older HBS that came in Predator!)


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol good points cfk. Neither is perfect. 

I have to say I liked the HBS. It was warm and my feet NEVER got cold with just mucks and heavy socks on. Getting out of it to shoot wasn't that hard and only time it might be an issue is if you need to be out fast and then the zipper does make some noise. My main issue was having to unzip the darn suit to do ANYTHING. Even to use a grunt tube you have to unzip a little bit. The biggest problem I had was not using my binos. I use them A LOT and found myself lost without them. And don't even think about using your phone much. Lol! 

If you're not one to use your glass a lot or are a person who is more of a "stealth" Hunter you'll probably love the HBS. It's a nice piece. It just didn't fit my "style".


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is a link to the IWOM website where you can watch a video that shows how big it is if you pack it in. I wish the showed all the options of how you can wear it in to your stand. 
http://iwomouterwear.com/products/iwom-hunting-parka


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Love my IWOM!!!! Warm as hell. Lots of pockets and built-in handwarmer.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

NYSBowman said:


> Love my IWOM!!!! Warm as hell. Lots of pockets and built-in handwarmer.


I'm glad to hear that and also glad to hear that neither suit seems to let anyone get cold. That is my main concern, Are they as warm as advertised? And if anyone has some pics of their suits feel free to post em up plz.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

pbuck said:


> I used the HBS last year in Iowa. Temps were in the low single digits and it saved my butt from freezing and I shot my largest buck to date with it on. It was toasty warm MOST of the time and without it I'm sure I wouldn't have hunted as much as I did.
> 
> 
> Several things bothered me.
> ...


That was a very good review. With that and other posts I can see the HBS is not for me.


----------



## BigWoods (Oct 9, 2005)

Same as dhom......I started with an hbs. While I did like it, there wwere things I didnt like. I didnt like getting into it in the stand, the zipper didnt stay all te way up and our deer must not move as fast as other states. If you have to wait on deer awhile to get to you, its gets cold in a hurry. I use binos a lot and the constant unzipping defeats the purpose. It DOES make a great place to hold your munchies. I called Allen and triea IWOM. So many more features, warmer for me and is way more practical. Sold the hbs and never looked back.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

The more and more i'm reading i'm thinking for only a little bit more money why not go with the better built product with more features. Plus i am really liking the predator fall grey pattern.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> I'm glad to hear that and also glad to hear that neither suit seems to let anyone get cold. That is my main concern, Are they as warm as advertised? And if anyone has some pics of their suits feel free to post em up plz.


I like the fact that I can wear it as a jacket....and as the temps fall(and/or wind picks up) during the day....I can deploy the bottom section and zip myself in. The IWOM rolls up into its own sack and can be carried like a waist pack.

Very well thought out piece of gear IMO.


----------



## Big10Hammer (Dec 16, 2004)

I have owned all 3. Hbs and iwom are warmest. I much prefer the iwom, just way more versatile and less bulky. One thing I like best about iwom, is not having to zipbout to shoot. I've gotten frozen when a deer has hung up and I was unzipped and ready. No more of that with iwom. The fact you don't have to unzip to shoot is a BIG deal for me...


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

dhom said:


> Here is a link to the IWOM website where you can watch a video that shows how big it is if you pack it in. I wish the showed all the options of how you can wear it in to your stand.
> http://iwomouterwear.com/products/iwom-hunting-parka


Great video.


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

I own two IWOM's...the Stalker and the XT Extreme. I use the stalker until it gets below freezing then I go to the full containment of the XT. They can't be beat...dress light to walk in and then stay nice and warm in the suit. You can wear it in as a parka or use the fanny pack design to carry in. It is a great piece of gear.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I love late season hunting and am now looking real hard at buying a IWOM. I am thinking of the EL model thinking I don't need the sealed seams and can save some money. I see they offer 50.00 off on like new returns but that seems risky. My only other concern is getting the sizing right.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I am NOT a fan boy and I do have access to use both anytime I like, with that said I choose the HBS over the Iwom every time, especially when the temperatures are really cold which is the purpose of both in the first place. I will admit I have found the same frustration with regard to my binos but that is an easy fix with a standard neck harness as opposed to the chest harness is that most of us are using today. I leave the binos outside of the suit and I can take my hands in and out anytime I want you anything I want without any problem. The problem with a chest on this is it's so warm inside the suit that the binos, even the fog proof ELs, fog when you take them from inside the suit to - whatever degrees it is outside the suit.

Like Everything else these days, to each their own. But anyone who says the Iwom does not have noisy fabric when the temperatures drop really hasn't compared it to any type of truly quiet material like wool, berber,, etc... The material of the HBS, while not necessarily waterproof, is dead silent, even on rough bark trees, and does a great job repelling water. Like someone above said, I wouldn't jump in the river with it on, but I can also say I haven't gotten wet. I will concede also the issue with regard to snow. Last winter I was in a terrible snowstorm and that mid day got covered up with the year so I slipped out of this suit ready to shoot if Buckzilla stepped out to tend to any of the doe that were in bow range. When that did not happen and I was forced to go back into my suit for warm my internal layers did get wet. Interesting enough however, although my clothes were wet, I was not cold and I finishrd the sit for the rest of the day in single degree temperatures. Again, I don't own stock in the company or get a break if someone buys one I'm just sharing my experiences.

Joe


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

1canvas said:


> I love late season hunting and am now looking real hard at buying a IWOM. I am thinking of the EL model thinking I don't need the sealed seams and can save some money. I see they offer 50.00 off on like new returns but that seems risky. My only other concern is getting the sizing right.


I bought my XT version off then as a return...if I didn't know it was a return I've never would have known it wasn't brand new. Allen is great to deal with...he'll get your sizing right.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

I seen the EL model has regular insulation and the XT has thinsulate, I missed that when I was first at their site. It looks like I am going to have to sell something.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I will probably be putting an order in for an IWOM next week.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> I will probably be putting an order in for an IWOM next week.


I am as we speak lol


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

You should get 10% discount on a new iwom


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Charman03 said:


> You should get 10% discount on a new iwom


Yep.


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

Not a HBS or IWOM owner... YET. Is it true you cant use your phone with a HBS ? Cant you just stick your head down in and look at your phone? Im leaving towards the HBS because I do not like the fact of arms in a suit, I dont want it to be a parka. I want it to be a cozy cocoon I can trap my body heat in like im wrapped in a giant bed comforter waiting for a big buck in the nastiest of the nasty weather.


----------



## deer310sg (Feb 20, 2006)

Brus said:


> Not a HBS or IWOM owner... YET. Is it true you cant use your phone with a HBS ? Cant you just stick your head down in and look at your phone? Im leaving towards the HBS because I do not like the fact of arms in a suit, I dont want it to be a parka. I want it to be a cozy cocoon I can trap my body heat in like im wrapped in a giant bed comforter waiting for a big buck in the nastiest of the nasty weather.


Could have not said it better! Cocoon style means more body heat. HBS all day long.
Main objective is to stay toasty warm on stand.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Brus said:


> Not a HBS or IWOM owner... YET. Is it true you cant use your phone with a HBS ? Cant you just stick your head down in and look at your phone? Im leaving towards the HBS because I do not like the fact of arms in a suit, I dont want it to be a parka. I want it to be a cozy cocoon I can trap my body heat in like im wrapped in a giant bed comforter waiting for a big buck in the nastiest of the nasty weather.


If you want a cocoon feel then you want the IWOM because the only thing not in one compartment is your arms. How many times have you heard someone say I had to leave the stand because my arms got cold? My feet have gotten cold in the HBS but never in the IWOM.


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Brus said:


> Not a HBS or IWOM owner... YET. Is it true you cant use your phone with a HBS ? Cant you just stick your head down in and look at your phone? Im leaving towards the HBS because I do not like the fact of arms in a suit, I dont want it to be a parka. I want it to be a cozy cocoon I can trap my body heat in like im wrapped in a giant bed comforter waiting for a big buck in the nastiest of the nasty weather.


You can easily tuck your head inside. I've done it a million times.


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

dhom said:


> If you want a cocoon feel then you want the IWOM because the only thing not in one compartment is your arms. How many times have you heard someone say I had to leave the stand because my arms got cold? My feet have gotten cold in the HBS but never in the IWOM.


Cold arms = cold fingers . When your hands got cold when you were younger in a sweatshirt or longsleeve shirt you pulled your arms inside so essentially you "had no arms " ... Also I've been looking at HBS vs IWOM for over a year and seen an opposite response . To each their own .


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Brus said:


> Cold arms = cold fingers . When your hands got cold when you were younger in a sweatshirt or longsleeve shirt you pulled your arms inside so essentially you "had no arms " ... Also I've been looking at HBS vs IWOM for over a year and seen an opposite response . To each their own .


Yes to each his own, but if your Core and feet are warm then the rest follows suite. Especially when the IWOM has a hand warmer pouch.


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

dhom said:


> Yes to each his own, but if your Core and feet are warm then the rest follows suite. Especially when the IWOM has a hand warmer pouch.


Don't kid yourself I've been on the fence of IWOM and HBS for a long long long time ! I'm sure you can quote me somewhere on here saying I'm buying an IWOM a year or so back haha .


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Brus said:


> Don't kid yourself I've been on the fence of IWOM and HBS for a long long long time ! I'm sure you can quote me somewhere on here saying I'm buying an IWOM a year or so back haha .


I am someone who get cold easy. I also own both the HBS and an IWOM so I do know what I am talking about. As I have said the HBS is good an if that's all you know most likely you will be happy. But, side by side there is no comparison. The HBS is a glorified sleeping bag and I would like anyone to convince me otherwise.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Not meaning to sound like a fan boy because I don't have my IWOM yet but, I was at their booth at the ATA show 3 or 4 times trying on the suits and hem hawing around trying to decide if it was better than the HBS. The arm thing concerned me also. I too thought it would be like a big parka BUT, there's sooooo much more room around the shoulders and under arms than what a parka has. The arm holes are very large and taper down quickly about elbow length. 

As for the phone in the HBS. Yes you can use it but you still have to unzip a bit to stick your head in. This was one of my issues. The dam zipper. I bet I had to snug that thing up around my neck 100 times during the day. Any time you want to do ANYTHING you're fooling with the zipper. This may not bother some people at all but it bugged the heck out of me.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

pbuck said:


> Not meaning to sound like a fan boy because I don't have my IWOM yet but, I was at their booth at the ATA show 3 or 4 times trying on the suits and hem hawing around trying to decide if it was better than the HBS. The arm thing concerned me also. I too thought it would be like a big parka BUT, there's sooooo much more room around the shoulders and under arms than what a parka has. The arm holes are very large and taper down quickly about elbow length.
> 
> As for the phone in the HBS. Yes you can use it but you still have to unzip a bit to stick your head in. This was one of my issues. The dam zipper. I bet I had to snug that thing up around my neck 100 times during the day. Any time you want to do ANYTHING you're fooling with the zipper. This may not bother some people at all but it bugged the heck out of me.


I think the zipper issue would drive me crazy and you are losing heat every time you unzip it.


----------



## DougKMN (Nov 7, 2006)

dhom said:


> If you want a cocoon feel then you want the IWOM because the only thing not in one compartment is your arms. How many times have you heard someone say I had to leave the stand because my arms got cold? My feet have gotten cold in the HBS but never in the IWOM.


Is it feasible to pull your arms in with the iwom? Or are the arms sewn fairly snug?

For me, it's always been feet or core getting too cold driving me off the stand, never cold arms/hands. This could be because it's easier to move your arms/hands to get blood moving.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

^^ yeah, you could pull your arms inside if you wanted to, but you certainly won't need to. your feet and core will be toasty warm in the iwom, and so will everything else for that matter. i absolutely love mine. easily the warmest gear i own, and living where i do, i own some serious cold weather clothing.


----------



## DougKMN (Nov 7, 2006)

I kind of figured that was the case. Honestly the thing that made the most difference I'm being able to sit longer in the cold for me was a $10 kidney belt with the oversized handwarmers...


----------



## Mkleisch (Jan 25, 2015)

I love my HBS. Hopefully I won't need it for archery season this time around, but it's a lifesaver for shotgun...


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

I got the WarmBag. I liked the idea of being able to slide my arms out to shoot/glass vs. dropping the whole bag off my shoulders.
I works well, is quiet, and has kept me warm. Not a huge fan of the zipper locations for the arm holes, but it works.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I can't even find the warm bag anywhere? Where do you find it at? Is it available in ASAT


----------



## BigBrian (Jun 15, 2013)

Ugh, I think this topic just cast me $400 to get an IWOM. I was leaning toward a HBS but it seems like everyone really likes the arms on the IWOM and stay plenty warm. Personally I like the idea of the arms because it won't look as "blocky" in the air and leave as big of an outline. That my just be me but by the looks of both, the IWOM isn't as big.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Charman03 said:


> You should get 10% discount on a new iwom


How do I get the 10% discount ?


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

BigBrian said:


> Ugh, I think this topic just cast me $400 to get an IWOM. I was leaning toward a HBS but it seems like everyone really likes the arms on the IWOM and stay plenty warm. Personally I like the idea of the arms because it won't look as "blocky" in the air and leave as big of an outline. That my just be me but by the looks of both, the IWOM isn't as big.


There is a fairly big "footprint" from these. I snapped this pic just as an example of this. Little did I know at the time that the big doe was looking at a big 10 coming in. Lol! Luckily I was already out of the suit and ready (except for the phone) and the buck got a cart ride later in the day. [emoji16]

It was 3 deg that morning when we left and was about 9 at around 10:45 when I shot the buck. Beautiful sunny morning and the wind had finally laid down. I was nice and comfy in the HBS.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Tagged for later. I'm gonna need a new parka soon and may go this route instead.

Anyone using a rock climbing harness with the IWOM or HBS?


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> I can't even find the warm bag anywhere? Where do you find it at? Is it available in ASAT


I'm pretty sure Warmbag went out of business - read that on AT a couple years ago and cannot find their website. I have one in ASAT - I bought the first generation before they modified the arm zippers a bit based on customer feedback (like mine). It works on cold days. Today I would buy an IWOM. Before I got the Warmbag my wife got me an HBS. I tested it out in the living room and there's no way I could get my arms out fast enough to deal with a deer that sneaked up on me in the dense woods we have around here. So the HBS went back to the manufacturer and a year later I bought the Warmbag, which was before the IWOM wa created. 

Today, I'd go with an IWOM. If it is noisy against bark, I have a solution for that: I have some camo fleece that I had my wife sew channels for cords on the top and bottom (of about a 2' x 1.5' rectangle). When I get settled in a stand I tie that around the tree so my clothing won't rub against or scratch rough bark. Nice and silent.


----------



## DeerHuntinDan (Nov 28, 2010)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> I can't even find the warm bag anywhere? Where do you find it at? Is it available in ASAT


I'm pretty sure they closed shop. I have a Warmbag in ASAT I'd like to get rid of. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## DeerHuntinDan (Nov 28, 2010)

BigBrian said:


> Ugh, I think this topic just cast me $400 to get an IWOM. I was leaning toward a HBS but it seems like everyone really likes the arms on the IWOM and stay plenty warm. Personally I like the idea of the arms because it won't look as "blocky" in the air and leave as big of an outline. That my just be me but by the looks of both, the IWOM isn't as big.


Call IWOM directly. They may have demos / returns they sell much cheaper. I think I paid $200. It was a demo they used at the trade shows. They honor their warranty even if it is a demo or return they resell.


----------



## 116Buck (Dec 12, 2004)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> how do i get the 10% discount ?


x2?


----------



## cc122368 (May 30, 2010)

I first bought a HBS I tried it on in the house and realized it dropped fast over half my body when getting out of it for the shot to much movement I sold it right away. I bought the Iwom with sleeves and used it in extreme cold hunted all day dark to dark late season I was toasty all day had doe's come by but I had mine already.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sounds like the IWOM is plenty warm. How much clothing are you guys running under the IWOM?


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Bout dam time Pbuck I wanted that review in December


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

pbuck said:


> There is a fairly big "footprint" from these. I snapped this pic just as an example of this. Little did I know at the time that the big doe was looking at a big 10 coming in. Lol! Luckily I was already out of the suit and ready (except for the phone) and the buck got a cart ride later in the day. [emoji16]
> 
> It was 3 deg that morning when we left and was about 9 at around 10:45 when I shot the buck. Beautiful sunny morning and the wind had finally laid down. I was nice and comfy in the HBS.
> 
> ...


Was this iowa?


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes sir. Little chunk of private land we hunt bordering state land at Mondamin


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

So I'm gonna ask again how do I get the 10% discount?


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

I will be calling allan right after I milk this morning.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> Sounds like the IWOM is plenty warm. How much clothing are you guys running under the IWOM?


i dress like i would for mid-october weather, say temps 45-50 degrees. slightly less than mid-weight to mid-weight clothing. something comfy and roomy that you can move freely in. also something that you aren't going to get all sweaty in while walking in. i once wore some merino long johns and sweatpants and a sweatshirt. put on my iwom when i got to the stand and was crazy comfy all day long. boots wise, i don't wear a heavy boot either, you don't need to. something around 600 gram will do ya fine. 

for the 10% discount, call alan. ask about that, and if he has any sizing returns or demo suits.


----------



## tOSU (Oct 12, 2012)

k&j8 said:


> Tagged for later. I'm gonna need a new parka soon and may go this route instead.
> 
> Anyone using a rock climbing harness with the IWOM or HBS?


Yes - just run the tether up the back & out the opening in the back


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

I guess I'm one of the few happy with my warm bag. Adding internal suspenders so I can use it like a HBS or shoot with arms out depending on the situation. I actually don't use it that much but like to have the option.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

is it one of the older versions? the one i tried a couple years ago just wasn't warm enough. i've heard that the older ones had more insulation.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Just ordered a new iwom xt in fall grey. Found out how to get 10%


----------



## 116Buck (Dec 12, 2004)

blinginpse said:


> Just ordered a new iwom xt in fall grey. Found out how to get 10%


Do tell?


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

116Buck said:


> Do tell?


Call in and pre order. $100 down and rest due at shipping. I'm not sure if it's for all of them but I just ordered a Predator Fall Grey XT and got 10% off. Not available online.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Cool thanks for the info


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

pbuck said:


> Call in and pre order. $100 down and rest due at shipping. I'm not sure if it's for all of them but I just ordered a Predator Fall Grey XT and got 10% off. Not available online.


Who did u talk with ? Allan?


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Yep p. 

I spoke w guy name eric


----------



## Spurlucky (Aug 7, 2011)

I think the loyalties for both speaks volumes. I have an IWOM which I bought after doing the research you are doing right now. I have no regrets with my purchase, but to be honest I would have probably been equally happy with the HBS. Arms out. weather proof, tether hole and included hood sold me on the IWOM.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Spurlucky said:


> I think the loyalties for both speaks volumes. I have an IWOM which I bought after doing the research you are doing right now. I have no regrets with my purchase, but to be honest I would have probably been equally happy with the HBS. Arms out. weather proof, tether hole and included hood sold me on the IWOM.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Spurlucky said:


> I think the loyalties for both speaks volumes. I have an IWOM which I bought after doing the research you are doing right now. I have no regrets with my purchase, but to be honest I would have probably been equally happy with the HBS. Arms out. weather proof, tether hole and included hood sold me on the IWOM.


X3. I keep saying the HBS worked great at keeping me warm but a few things bothered ME. Others love the things and have different wants and needs same as almost any piece of equipment. I didn't send the HBS back until I'd tried on an IWOM and even then I spent a lot of time at their ATA booth weighing the pros n cons. The HBS is a quality piece as is the IWOM. Luckily we have those choices. Who's to say I may spend a winter in the IWOM and HATE it? I'll give my opinion on the two after I hunt a season in the IWOM.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a warm bag to compare to too. Maybe someone will send me a HBS just to do a comparison and kinda a review


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just pre ordered my predator Fall Grey IWOM. The 10% discount was a July promotion and is no longer running. I spoke with Eric and he said he didn't have exact numbers but was guessing they only had probably 50-75 suits left for pre order. You guys on the fence better jump on if you want one in predator grey this season!


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> Just pre ordered my predator Fall Grey IWOM. The 10% discount was a July promotion and is no longer running. I spoke with Eric and he said he didn't have exact numbers but was guessing they only had probably 50-75 suits left for pre order. You guys on the fence better jump on if you want one in predator grey this season!


So you didn't get the 10%?


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

No that was only a July promotion . The 10% for that is no longer available


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

From the way I understand it they are only running 250 orders for predator fall grey for this year to check interest in it. Only between 50-75 available when I spoke to them.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> From the way I understand it they are only running 250 orders for predator fall grey for this year to check interest in it. Only between 50-75 available when I spoke to them.


And you ordered when?


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Today around 5 p.m est


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Hmmm


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Are you thinking of buying one?


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

I ordered before u


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Oh lol


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Ya I see where u ordered now. Feel like an idiot :embara:


----------



## Steel185 (Apr 19, 2013)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> Another reason is I like the fall grey predator camo the iwom offers.


LOL i've been waiting for them to come out with a open camo and they never did. I finally pulled the trigger on a "like new" realtree one and now they are pre-ordering for predator grey....figures


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

I got 10%


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

blinginpse said:


> I got 10%


Good deal. I think you will enjoy the iwom. 

This has been a great thread with comparison. Lots of good reviews from everyone. HBS and IWOM are both great suits, whatever one fits your style best and you can't go wrong


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I pre ordered yesterday now it is gonna kill me to wait over a month for it to come in lol


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I don't know if anyone would be interested or not but i did talk to a guy on here earlier in the week that has a predator brown HBS in the size large for sale. He is selling the hood boots and layover with it. The only downside is if you don't use smoke for a scent killer. He smokes up and the suit smells like smoke. I also think he is a little high on price as well where he is asking $300 for a suit that is about prob 6 years old


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> I don't know if anyone would be interested or not but i did talk to a guy on here earlier in the week that has a predator brown HBS in the size large for sale. He is selling the hood boots and layover with it. The only downside is if you don't use smoke for a scent killer. He smokes up and the suit smells like smoke. I also think he is a little high on price as well where he is asking $300 for a suit that is about prob 6 years old


Pm me the dudes name


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm in an airport so I'll make it quick. The IWOM has the best built-in handwarmer made by anybody. You cannot wear insulated gloves or your hands will get too warm and sweat. With toasty hands and enclosed feet area you will not be cold ever. I wear 400gr boots at 0 degrees and windy.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Timinator said:


> I'm in an airport so I'll make it quick. The IWOM has the best built-in handwarmer made by anybody. You cannot wear insulated gloves or your hands will get too warm and sweat. With toasty hands and enclosed feet area you will not be cold ever. I wear 400gr boots at 0 degrees and windy.


I read another review you did on the whole suit and it was a very detailed review. Actually a big deciding factor in my decision. Glad to hear it is that warm.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

blinginpse said:


> Pm me the dudes name


Pm sent blinginpse


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Well I couldn't take it anymore. Me and a buddy just pre-ordered our IWOM's! The parka I've been wearing is 18 years old so probably time to upgrade and this seems like a better option to me. Thanks to everyone for all the good info in this thread!


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Glad we could help spend your money


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

blinginpse said:


> Glad we could help spend your money


^ this lol:wink:


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

k&j8 said:


> Well I couldn't take it anymore. Me and a buddy just pre-ordered our IWOM's! The parka I've been wearing is 18 years old so probably time to upgrade and this seems like a better option to me. Thanks to everyone for all the good info in this thread!


Do you happen to ask bow many were still available ?


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> Do you happen to ask bow many were still available ?


No I didn't. I saw the post earlier that said 50-75 left so we went ahead and jumped on it. I think he said they should be in around the 3rd week of September.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

blinginpse said:


> Glad we could help spend your money


Yeah, thanks for that! AT has cost me a lot of money over the last few years! All good purchases though, so hopefully this will fall right in line with the rest.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

k&j8 said:


> No I didn't. I saw the post earlier that said 50-75 left so we went ahead and jumped on it. I think he said they should be in around the 3rd week of September.


My question is:

Did you get the 10% off?


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

You guys who just bought the suit; you're going to keep finding pockets and openings in the thing you never knew were there for months and months. It's like opening a new present every time you put it on. 

One thing I do wear in addition to the IWOM is a neck gator. I find it really helps completely seal up the rise and escape of heat out of the suit, especially when I'm not wearing the built-in hood(s). I bought a Polartec 300 neck gator off eBay some years ago and I use it all the time hunting. It's all black and I pull it up when I'm hunting out of my ground blinds to cover and mask my face.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Timinator said:


> You guys who just bought the suit; you're going to keep finding pockets and openings in the thing you never knew were there for months and months. It's like opening a new present every time you put it on.
> 
> One thing I do wear in addition to the IWOM is a neck gator. I find it really helps completely seal up the rise and escape of heat out of the suit, especially when I'm not wearing the built-in hood(s). I bought a Polartec 300 neck gator off eBay some years ago and I use it all the time hunting. It's all black and I pull it up when I'm hunting out of my ground blinds to cover and mask my face.


Thanks for the info on the iwom


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

So is anyone familiar with the under armour rut series jacket and pants? I believe this is gonna be way to much to wear under the IWOM i just pre ordered


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

So for the guys that have experience with the IWOM. What are you wearing under the iwom to walk into your stand? I seen a couple videos on youtube with a guy just wearing jeans and a hoody? not sure if he had long johns on under that or not?


----------



## Phylodog (May 27, 2013)

I've had my IWOM for a couple of years now. I bought it to perform double duty; hunting and as an LE sniper. The only complaints I have with it are it being a bit noisy against tree bark and I've struggled to cinch it around my waist for walking to or from the stand (tends to fall down around my knees) but it seems to be getting better the more I wear it. As far as its insulating abilities are concerned, I have never had anything better. I spent two hours laying in the snow with it on at 9°F the February before last and was comfortable as could be. I put a military surplus foam sleeping pad down on the snow and laid on top of it. The rest of the team was rotating in and out of vehicles to keep warm and I was fine.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Phylodog said:


> I've had my IWOM for a couple of years now. I bought it to perform double duty; hunting and as an LE sniper. The only complaints I have with it are it being a bit noisy against tree bark and I've struggled to cinch it around my waist for walking to or from the stand (tends to fall down around my knees) but it seems to be getting better the more I wear it. As far as its insulating abilities are concerned, I have never had anything better. I spent two hours laying in the snow with it on at 9°F the February before last and was comfortable as could be. I put a military surplus foam sleeping pad down on the snow and laid on top of it. The rest of the team was rotating in and out of vehicles to keep warm and I was fine.


What were you wearing under the IWOM as far as base layers and clothing?


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

i dress for 40-50 degree temps. usually a light-mid merino base, fleece or berber pants and shirt, then maybe a vest or another fleece/berber shirt or light jacket. i use a neck gator and a hat instead of the hoods, i can see better off to the sides.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

dt5150 said:


> i dress for 40-50 degree temps. usually a light-mid merino base, fleece or berber pants and shirt, then maybe a vest or another fleece/berber shirt or light jacket. i use a neck gator and a hat instead of the hoods, i can see better off to the sides.


Thanks for the info I appreciate it


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

They all look good. I'm looking to purchase a warmbag in ASAT if anyone has one they are looking to sell. Size large. PM me.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

GrooGrux said:


> They all look good. I'm looking to purchase a warmbag in ASAT if anyone has one they are looking to sell. Size large. PM me.


There's one in the classies but not ASAT.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

pbuck said:


> There's one in the classies but not ASAT.


Thanks, I need ASAT tho.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Not gonna find many asat bags around


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

blinginpse said:


> Not gonna find many asat bags around


You're right, but there out there.

I'm taken care of now. Thanks


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

GrooGrux said:


> Thanks, I need ASAT tho.


That is exactly why I have the Warmbag and not the HBS. I wanted ASAT and ASAT only, HBS refuses to work with ASAT. So I guess I will never own a HBS.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Got a email today from iwom stayin the iwom was to be delivered at there warehouse week of September 21st and I would have it the last week of September or first week of October.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Cool thanks for the update ,gonna have to check my email


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just got the same email today


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

GrooGrux said:


> Thanks, I need ASAT tho.


If you look back in this thread I think there were a couple guys willing to sale their ASAT warmbag


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> If you look back in this thread I think there were a couple guys willing to sale their ASAT warmbag


Thanks. I got one.


----------



## GrooGrux (Jun 3, 2009)

Having owned all three, i'll offer my opinion. 

First I owned the HBS. Although it was warm, it was a PITA to put on 25' up in a tree....especially on a smaller platform with a handrail. How I didn't break my neck putting it on is beyond me. I did like how it fell off your shoulders to offer an unrestricted shot. 

Then I picked up a warmbag. So much safer and easier to put on as I put it on right before climbing up my stand. I like the zippered arm holes for when you need to use your arms, but don't want to let all your warmth out. However, I still use it like the HBS where I unzip the main zipper and let it fall off my back for an unrestricted shot. I also like if I drop something, it is staying inside the bag verses down 25'. 

In search for a even a better garment, I sold my ASAT warmbag and bought an IWOM. The IWOM could also safely be put on while on the ground. It also has a lot of nice features and pockets. I would say the warmth is similar to the other suits. Very well thought out. What I didn't like about it was having my arms out. What really bugged my was the 'width' of the suit in the leg area...I felt like I couldn't spread my legs open while sitting to give my boys some breathing room. And last, it isn't very cell phone friendly. (Yes, I enjoy passing time in stand by texting, AT, checking weather, etc). It didn't keep me any warmer than the other garments. So I sold it and went back to the warmbag. 

As mentioned earlier in this thread, warmbag is out of business, but I found one....Realtree/Mossy Oak reversible. Happy to have it back last year, I spent the off season looking for another ASAT warmbag....which I just obtained. I'll put my like-new reversible warmbag in the market soon.

In a nutshell, all garments had pros & cons. None of the garments kept me 'toasty warm', but all kept me comfortable and in stand all day during frigid temps. Just my opinion.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I have wore a HBS for 5 years and let me tell they will keep you warm! The cons of an HBS is 
#1 they are difficult at best to get on in tree.
#2 Many times I have been exposed for 15 minutes or better waiting on the right shot. I have gotten so cold I couldn't stop shaking.
#3 It is not feasible to glass, rattle, eat, drink or text in a HBS.
This year I ordered an IWOM in predator grey for myself and one for my wife. I believe it will be the solution to the cons of the HBS.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

They Getting close to being shipped


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

hooiserarcher said:


> I have wore a HBS for 5 years and let me tell they will keep you warm! The cons of an HBS is
> #1 they are difficult at best to get on in tree.
> #2 Many times I have been exposed for 15 minutes or better waiting on the right shot. I have gotten so cold I couldn't stop shaking.
> #3 It is not feasible to glass, rattle, eat, drink or text in a HBS.
> This year I ordered an IWOM in predator grey for myself and one for my wife. I believe it will be the solution to the cons of the HBS.


w
That was my thoughts exactly. That is why I canned the idea of a HBS.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Orders should be coming soon. I wonder if they will ship out next week? Or the week after?


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Anyone heard anything on the preorders being shipped out yet?


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

I heard it was backordered or something... October 9th for me if I want the Predator Fall Gray.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

It will ship out Oct 9th or they should be at our door by then?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I was told today. "It would be next week sometime" not real happy as I was originally told end of August. We shall see.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

hooiserarcher said:


> I was told today. "It would be next week sometime" not real happy as I was originally told end of August. We shall see.


Thanks for the update. When I ordered mine they said end of September so I wasn't getting worried yet.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

k&j8 said:


> Thanks for the update. When I ordered mine they said end of September so I wasn't getting worried yet.


Oh its nothing to be worried about, they will take care of us and its an excellent product. Just a bit impatient I guess, I like having my gear ready when I want it.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

Well, I dunno about you all but it's not even cold enough here in Oklahoma so I'm good with the wait. Can't wait to get it though!


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

Maddskillz....Late Dec. & Jan. in Ok. An IWOM is worth its weight in gold. You will love it


----------



## silverado08 (Jul 14, 2007)

Another IWOM vote. Great group a guys to deal with.


----------



## Stinger85 (Apr 1, 2009)

Tagged


----------



## Matt G (Dec 11, 2005)

How do these suits compare to the Cabelas Stand Hunter Extreme Insulated coveralls.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Matt G said:


> How do these suits compare to the Cabelas Stand Hunter Extreme Insulated coveralls.


Haha Matty...you and I have the same idea looking to these warm body suits now that we live in the Midwest! I think I'm going to go IWOM in part due to the lack of being able to text/update thread etc.


----------



## Matt G (Dec 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I also heard they are shipping out next week sometime. I would think the IWOM would be warmer than the coveralls due to one piece versus the coveralls neck down in certain areas reducing the distribution of body heat. Just a thought and i could be totally wrong about it. I've never owned either but will def do an up date when i get my IWOM in.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Waiting to hear that mine has shipped


----------



## bigerngabesbuck (Jul 12, 2007)

Texting, checking emails, eating food, taking a drink are all very easy inside the HBS. All of the hand/arm movement is inside the suit. I can check my phone while looking down with the zipper slightly unzipped and not make any visible movement. I usually keep a bag of jerky and a bottle of water inside the suit with me. If you have to stand up quick whatever is on the inside of the suit will just slide down the leg, doesn't make any noise. My last two bucks were both killed while wearing the HBS. I wouldn't go back to hunting without it.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

Of these, I only tried the IWOM. I liked everything about it, except that the outer material grabbed the tree bark and made too much noise. Yes, I know you can carry a shirt or some other piece of fabric and tie it around the tree to eliminate the contact with the bark but that's more hassle than I want to deal with. 

When I tried the IWOM I was able to stay out dark to dark on a day when the temp never got out of the 20s. I did get a little cold late in the day but I easily could have worn more underneath.


----------



## sak102174 (Aug 3, 2011)

I have hunted with the HBS for a full season and have NOT had any issues getting out of it to shoot, as long as you have your bow on a hanger your movements reaching for the bow and drawing will make the suite fall away. I have never hunted with the IWOM, I'm sure its good. But I have zero bad things to say about the HBS other than their camo choices, I have bought some predator fall grey material to make a skin for it. They use to sell it in ASAT but have discontinued that pattern for some unknown reason, big mistake IMO.


----------



## deerdhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

I have owned both the HBS & IWOM. My preference was the IWOM. The reasons were it left my arms\hands free, I could put it on prior to climbing the tree & even wear it walking without overheating, it kept me as warm if not warmer and I didn't have to unzip and let the heat out every time I heard what might be a deer approaching.


----------



## hiker270 (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks Guys for the Props on the IWOM.


----------



## BossmanTCO (Sep 12, 2014)

We use the Heater Body Suit and love them. Tried the others out at sport shows. Still love the HBS. Tried and true, saved the day on a lot of cold hours in the stand.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Pumped to use my iwom this year


----------



## jdrdeerslayer (Feb 10, 2005)

Hbs.....all the way. I just bought a new one after having my last one for 10 years (was still mint) . I have probably taken 40 deer while using it.....they r awesome.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I just got an email from IWOM and it said the pre orders will be shipping out to us late next week


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Picked up an IWOM for Christmas and I'm pumped to try it out this fall. Hopefully I don't tag out before the temps drop! haha


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

I just got mine in the mail!!! 

Just kidding.  LOL 

Our season opens today but it's so flipping warm! Ahhhhhhhh, I need to get in the woods!!!!!


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Yoo hooo


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I got the same email bling. I'm paid in full just waiting for it to arrive to my house


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

should have em in a few more days!


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> should have em in a few more days!


Lets hope. I had 24 degrees on opening day lol. It would have been a good test run on the predator camp.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> should have em in a few more days!


I been waiting. It pose come usps?


----------



## Beerndeer (Dec 13, 2013)

Just ordered an iwom today over the phone. The guy I talked to said it will be delivered ups and I should receive it Tuesday or Wednesday of next week. I live in western illinois.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Here is the new style predator. Nice!!


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

hooiserarcher said:


> Here is the new style predator. Nice!!


Enough with the teasing! We still have a week to wait.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

I thought it was supposed to come this week


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Hurricane set them back on their shipment.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

They will start shipping Thursday.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

blinginpse said:


> I thought it was supposed to come this week


Ship out this week. Breath deeply, it will come


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Yooper-travler said:


> Ship out this week. Breath deeply, it will come


Ha I'm not tore up over it just was making a statement.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

blinginpse said:


> Ha I'm not tore up over it just was making a statement.


Giving you grief ehh? I want it here today too.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Yooper-travler said:


> Giving you grief ehh? I want it here today too.


No grief here just was making a statement


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Got my tracking info today and supposed to be delivered Monday!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Mine's coming tomorrow!!!

Hope it's not a curse and the temps won't get below 50 all season. Lol!


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sweet man give us an update when you get it


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

Wife told me mine should be here tomorrow!


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

pbuck said:


> Mine's coming tomorrow!!!
> 
> Hope it's not a curse and the temps won't get below 50 all season. Lol!


U get yours before me and I'm coming and taking it


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

blinginpse said:


> U get yours before me and I'm coming and taking it


Bring it milk man.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

pbuck said:


> Bring it milk man.


I'll bring the milk. Just have momma make me a pie. I'll pay her


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Had to leave for work before the arrival of the brown truck.


----------



## hiker270 (Sep 4, 2015)

New IWOM shipment arrived Wednesday.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Mines comes next week


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

blinginpse said:


> Mines comes next week


Me too.


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a HBS and I really like it... I like to wear a hooded sweatshirt under it and a skull cap...

I never knew about the IWOM until I saw this thread and I was just now checking out online.. The one thing, I think I wouldn't like is the hood and that build in face mask thing..Is the hood removable? I hate having a big bulk hood when I am bow hunting..


----------



## hiker270 (Sep 4, 2015)

btvabowhunter said:


> I have a HBS and I really like it... I like to wear a hooded sweatshirt under it and a skull cap...
> 
> I never knew about the IWOM until I saw this thread and I was just now checking out online.. The one thing, I think I wouldn't like is the hood and that build in face mask thing..Is the hood removable? I hate having a big bulk hood when I am bow hunting..


The hood is not removable, It does lay relatively flat against the back of the garment if desired. The hood with the facemask is an important part of the IWOM so that it contains all your body heat.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

Ahhhhh yeaaaaaaahhhh boooooooeeeeeeeeyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

That looks freaking sweet madskillz


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Dang it!! I wanted to be first pic poster!!!! Lol! 

Oh well, I had one on last January at the ATA show so I'm still ahead. Lol🏼🏼🏼


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

MaddSkillz said:


> Ahhhhh yeaaaaaaahhhh boooooooeeeeeeeeyyyyy!!!!!
> View attachment 3019506


That's is grounds for 

YOU SUCK


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Me too. Lol!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Got 5 of them yesterday myself. Good day.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

The suits look great I can't wait to get mine monday!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> The suits look great I can't wait to get mine monday!


I had a HBS and although it was warm, it was light years behind the quality of this garment. Pockets everywhere, all with sealed zippers. Hand muff, head warmer AND hood. Even the harness tether portal has a nice little padded section over it to pad the big knot where the tether attaches. This is much more than a sleeping bag with legs. Im actually looking forward to a 10 deg. day to try it out. Lol! ⛄⛄❄❄


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I will add, it's going to take a little practice to learn how to get in and out and get familiar with the waist belt and whatnot. It's uh..a little different. Lol!


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

So for the Tldr .. Everyone seems to have bought an IWOM?


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyone using a rock harness with an IWOM? Wondering about the front attachment.


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

adr1601 said:


> Anyone using a rock harness with an IWOM? Wondering about the front attachment.


You have two options. Run the tether up and out by your neck or unzip the side pocket that gives access to inside the suit and run out there. 

I prefer running it out the side pocket.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Can't wait to get home after work today to get my IWOM !


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> Can't wait to get home after work today to get my IWOM !


Your not even cool. Still got till Wednesday on mine


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Still waiting on my new IWOM.  Haven't gotten a track# yet.....shouldn't be too much longer. Not too cold here in NY yet, so no biggie.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Haven't got it yet but it should be delivered by end of day today!


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Mine will be here in 4 days, can't wait to put it to the test up in Canada!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

I can't believe this thing rolls up into a fashionable fanny pack!


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Still waiting !


----------



## t bone (Oct 27, 2006)

Mine shows up tomorrow!


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Mine shows tomorrow as well. Obtained a tracking today


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Got it! This thing is built very nicely! More to come as I get messing with the suit more


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> Got it! This thing is built very nicely! More to come as I get messing with the suit more


Hurry up n get to messing lol


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Well bling i got rained out today so i'm gonna have some time to mess with it. Hopefully you get your suit as well today


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

OK i got to play with this thing and if i get cold something is very wrong. This suit is very well built together, has pockets everywhere and works just like they said it would. I did find a video on youtube that is called IWOM instructions that goes through every step of setting it up and packing it up. Can't wait to get into some cold weather to try it out.


----------



## hiker270 (Sep 4, 2015)

The key to successfully enjoying your IWOM is to practice with it before you take it out hunting. There are a lot of great features in the system. The lower cinch belt located just above the bottom zipper needs to be broken in by sliding it back and forth in the sheath it fits in. That way when you wear the IWOM in the parka or freedom mode it slides easy for you. One other thing to mention is the lower cinch belt needs to be above your butt up on your lower back before it is tightened. A lot of people try and tighten it up with the back of it below their rear end and it keeps sliding down. Good Luck and enjoy.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a discount promo code for anyone wanting to purchase an IWOM.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> OK i got to play with this thing and if i get cold something is very wrong. This suit is very well built together, has pockets everywhere and works just like they said it would. I did find a video on youtube that is called IWOM instructions that goes through every step of setting it up and packing it up. Can't wait to get into some cold weather to try it out.


Yeah, I found that video as well. I love the "freedom mode" method of packing it from place to place. 

This thing is so well thought out, it's really hard to believe.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I think they have thought of everything on this suit


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Supposed to be in the 20's here Saturday am... think I'll try mine out for the first time. Can't wait - going to be toasty!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> I think they have thought of everything on this suit


There's one additional feature I'd add and I may just add it myself. hand warmer pockets on the inside, side walls towards the bottom of the garment. That way you don't step on them.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Did anyone get any hats or shirts in their box with the iwom


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

No I didn't. Don't know about anyone else?


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

My warmbag don't have crap on this WOW


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> No I didn't. Don't know about anyone else?


I did. But I specifically asked for a shirt or hat


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I bought 5 total, one for myself, the wife and 3 close friends. We are all amazed at the quality and thought that has went in to this. Did some testing as I have a walk in freezer and all I can say is WOW. I am sold on them.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

If I get cold there is something wrong ,these suits are fanamominall!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

I honestly cannot understand why any treestand hunter would use anything else.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Is their videos I need to watch? Where did I miss these? This thing is the cats ass boys

Id do a iwom warmbag overview in comparison but it's not even close


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

Just look up IWOM on YouTube and watch the 12 minute one.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

MaddSkillz said:


> Just look up IWOM on YouTube and watch the 12 minute one.


Hey 10-4 mad skills


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

Just pulled the trigger on an IWOM XT in Fall Grey. I'm 5'11" and about 185, so I ordered the 5'9"-6'1", Med-Large version. Hoping that is good for my size.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sounds like that is the right size man. You are gonna love it


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

MW66 said:


> Just pulled the trigger on an IWOM XT in Fall Grey. I'm 5'11" and about 185, so I ordered the 5'9"-6'1", Med-Large version. Hoping that is good for my size.


I'm 5'9


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone with washing instructions


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Ya it tells you on the video. YouTube IWOM instructions and it is a 12 min vid and it is at the end of the vid. You have to remove the hand warmer and turn the garment inside out. Probably gentle cycle. Drying is tricky because they suggest not using a dryer due to the taped seams on the Zipper. If you do use a dryer it has to be tumble dry no heat or you void your warranty.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah no heat drying. I'll hang mine in a spare room with all zippers open and a ceiling fan going. Shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks like alot of bulk on the sleeves up there . Hows that go with shooting ?


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

Brus said:


> Looks like alot of bulk on the sleeves up there . Hows that go with shooting ?


That's addressed in the video. No problem. It's a bow friendly setup.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Gonna half watch video


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

There is a bunch of good info on that vid


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> There is a bunch of good info on that vid


Agree I watched it last night. Glad I did. Debating washing it for weekend as will be its first use. Worried won't dry by then though


----------



## lakertown24 (Mar 3, 2013)

One day I'll make a decision.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

lakertown24 said:


> One day I'll make a decision.


I was very indecisive also. So much so I went through all 3 (warmbag, HBS & IWOM). Sent the warmbag back. Sold the HBS. And now I don't see me parting ways with my IWOM.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

My warmbag will collect dust lol


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

blinginpse said:


> My warmbag will collect dust lol


I haven't even used a warmbag but from messing with the IWOM I don't see anything beating the functionality of it


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> I haven't even used a warmbag but from messing with the IWOM I don't see anything beating the functionality of it


There isn't. It's well thought out. And warm. 

Now don't any you boys get any ideas. Your not climbing in mine with me. It's saved for Pbuck


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

What?????

There's a reason I bought my own, Milk Man.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Im not washing mine yet. It's been hanging outside airing out since last week and I think I'll just stick it in a tub with some dry leaves. These would be a good candidate for an ozone closet or box. I don't like washing water proof stuff any more than absolutely necessary and it's pretty big for a regular washer anyway.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

pbuck said:


> Im not washing mine yet. It's been hanging outside airing out since last week and I think I'll just stick it in a tub with some dry leaves. These would be a good candidate for an ozone closet or box. I don't like washing water proof stuff any more than absolutely necessary and it's pretty big for a regular washer anyway.


Yeah, I'm with ya. Just air these things out and/or stick in a tub with scent wafers and just play the wind right when you hunt anyway!

Gosh dang this thing is cool!!! I can't waith for cold temps to get here!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Lol I just went out to check on the suit and it had a few of these in it. Lol









Maybe the ultimate cover scent? Lol!!!


----------



## squirlwhisperer (Jul 23, 2015)

hooiserarcher said:


> I have a discount promo code for anyone wanting to purchase an IWOM.


I am interested.


----------



## Highstepper76 (Dec 30, 2013)

I am looking at getting the IWOM and I am 6'1 and where a 2X shirt. Should I go with the 5'9-6'1 or move up to the 6'2-6'9.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## wasp (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm a long time Heater Body Suit guy, but over the years my HBS has compressed and I've grown a bit and consequently it doesn't fit me as well and it's not as warm as it used to be. I'm looking at the IWOM, partly because of all the pockets and partly because it's available in Predator and the HBS no longer is. One concern I have, though, is how warm your arms and hands stay in the IWOM. Part of what I love about the HBS is that the arms are tucked in nicely around your body core, keeping them very warm, as opposed to just wearing a heavy jacket, where they are isolated from your core body heat, making it more likely for them to get cold. The IWOM has me a little worried on that score because the arms are isolated from the core of the suit, just like wearing a large jacket. Can anyone address this for me? Thanks.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I wondered that too but the cut around the shoulders and upper arms is very large and loose fitting. It's not made like a regular parka. I think it will allow plenty of the trapped warm air to circulate in the sleeves. I also think that since you don't have to open the suit to do anything, that warm air is going to stay in the suit a lot better.


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

wasp said:


> I'm a long time Heater Body Suit guy, but over the years my HBS has compressed and I've grown a bit and consequently it doesn't fit me as well and it's not as warm as it used to be. I'm looking at the IWOM, partly because of all the pockets and partly because it's available in Predator and the HBS no longer is. One concern I have, though, is how warm your arms and hands stay in the IWOM. Part of what I love about the HBS is that the arms are tucked in nicely around your body core, keeping them very warm, as opposed to just wearing a heavy jacket, where they are isolated from your core body heat, making it more likely for them to get cold. The IWOM has me a little worried on that score because the arms are isolated from the core of the suit, just like wearing a large jacket. Can anyone address this for me? Thanks.


I was concerned about my arms also. I called IWOM ( I think the gentleman's name is Allan) to discuss this with them. Obviously I ended up getting it and it has been no concern at all. With legs and upper body all being inside keeping your core warm, my arms stay warm also. As far as your hands, the hand-warmer on the IWOM is the best. I just wear a pair of brown cotton jersey gloves and that it. Stick my hands in the hand warmer if they get cold.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

pbuck said:


> Im not washing mine yet. It's been hanging outside airing out since last week and I think I'll just stick it in a tub with some dry leaves. These would be a good candidate for an ozone closet or box. I don't like washing water proof stuff any more than absolutely necessary and it's pretty big for a regular washer anyway.


Yup that's what I'm doing


----------



## bigvalleyboy (Mar 26, 2015)

I asked this in another thread but never got an answer so I guess I'll throw it out here. 

Does anyone know what they sell these for at the hburg show?

I know I can call and try to get a return or use the promo code. I would just rather try one out in person before dropping that kind of coin and have seen them at the show in previous years offering "show specials".


----------



## wasp (Feb 19, 2004)

pbuck said:


> I wondered that too but the cut around the shoulders and upper arms is very large and loose fitting. It's not made like a regular parka. I think it will allow plenty of the trapped warm air to circulate in the sleeves. I also think that since you don't have to open the suit to do anything, that warm air is going to stay in the suit a lot better.





frankVA said:


> I was concerned about my arms also. I called IWOM ( I think the gentleman's name is Allan) to discuss this with them. Obviously I ended up getting it and it has been no concern at all. With legs and upper body all being inside keeping your core warm, my arms stay warm also. As far as your hands, the hand-warmer on the IWOM is the best. I just wear a pair of brown cotton jersey gloves and that it. Stick my hands in the hand warmer if they get cold.


Okay, thanks for the input. This is a worry to me because my arms get cold pretty easily, but in the HBS they're super toasty, hands too, sometimes I don't even wear any gloves inside the HBS.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Just wanted to bp to the top for guys who haven't got the IWOM yet


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

My iwom will be used in the morning. Gonna see what this puppy is about b


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

Just received my Iwom today, man you talk about attention to detail!!
Can't wait to use her in some good -0 northern cold!


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Let us know how well it works bling!


----------



## hiker270 (Sep 4, 2015)

bigvalleyboy said:


> I asked this in another thread but never got an answer so I guess I'll throw it out here.
> 
> Does anyone know what they sell these for at the hburg show?
> 
> I know I can call and try to get a return or use the promo code. I would just rather try one out in person before dropping that kind of coin and have seen them at the show in previous years offering "show specials".


IWOM is at the Harrisaburg Show. Its a ways off when I get the booth number I will post it. Stop in and try one on.


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

I also got mine earlier this week. It was much heavier than I thought it would be. I cant even think of getting cold while in this thing. I bought it because I travel to hunt whitetail and don't want to leave the stand because of weather. I think I can get rid of some clothes now.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> Let us know how well it works bling!


27 here this morning at 4:10am when got up to milk. First frost of the year. Bout 8-10moh wind I walked in minus 33 bottoms and first lite kanabs with minus 33 top. That's all i brought cloths wise. Carried the iwom in on my pack. Done as video said put on like hoodie. I pulled it up like said and cinched the buckle and strap. Climbed up and tied off. Loosened the buckle Dropped the bottom sat down kicked my feet and zipped bottom up. All has went great thus far with it. I'm nice and warm. Just gotta figure out what do with my bow since can't set it on lw platform in bow holder.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

New never used lol


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

What is the noise like on the IWOM? The material looks similar to some stuff I have made from a micro fleece type stuff which I find is kind of noisy. I am admittedly over sensitive to noisy garments and could probably get away with a lot of stuff I won't use but it just drives me crazy. Lol.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I've been reading this thread for two days and cannot decide though I am leaning towards.......both

I like the IWOM being water proof and the fact that I don't have to expose my inner clothing to the elements when I want to shoot. 

I am not sure that I like both of my feet in the same section should I need to turn for a shot in the IWOM.

I do have two weeks coming up in Iowa and don't wan to get cold so......I will be buying one of these.


----------



## hiker270 (Sep 4, 2015)

The IWOM is not as quiet as a full fleece, the 100% waterproof membrane is heat laminated to the back of the fleece and the process takes some of the softness out of the fabric. It is a trade-off that you lose some softness for the waterproof guarantee. Most of the satisfied IWOM owners have no complaints about the noise. The IWOM has a full 90 day unlimited warranty (If for any reason you are not satisfied, send it back-get your money back). Warranty extends to 1 year on any defects or zipper problems with the IWOM.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

GILL said:


> I've been reading this thread for two days and cannot decide though I am leaning towards.......both
> 
> I like the IWOM being water proof and the fact that I don't have to expose my inner clothing to the elements when I want to shoot.
> 
> ...


It's not as bad as you'd think. You have to do a little shuffle in both to turn around. HBS has a lot of material hanging out around the feet and sometimes it gets hung up on the stand cables or you're standing on the other foot. Worse if you're in a small stand. The IWOM just kinda winds around your legs as you turn. 

I bought a HBS to hunt Iowa last year. It saved my arse and I shot my biggest buck ever while wearing it in single digit temps. BUT, after spending a week in it I decided it just wasn't for me and sent it back. I haven't worn my IWOM yet but I think it addresses all the things I disliked about the HBS and more.

The IWOM isn't as quiet as the HBS but after sitting in a snow storm for an all day sit in the HBS, it was pretty soaked through. Not wet inside but it was getting there. I hated having to come out of that thing while it was pouring snow. I got somewhat wet inside from the snow on my inner clothing.


----------



## deerdhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

Turning in the IWOM was no problem for me. 

On mine the fabric was noisy when pulling away from tree bark.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

I hunted in my IWOM this morning. 27° with a 10-15 mph wind blowing. Wore 2 cotton t shirts, one long and one short sleeved, one base layer bottoms and pants. Wore my IWOM in as a parka, deployed it when I got in stand and stayed WARM!! Absolutely love the attention to detail, all the nearly perfect pockets and functions, and it is nearly full proof. It's like the thermacell, I don't know how I made it without it.


----------



## hiker270 (Sep 4, 2015)

Loaned my IWOM to my son in law for an elk hunt in Colorado. He is supposed to be home tomorrow. I want my IWOM back for monday morning since it's supposed to be in the low 20's.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

hooiserarcher said:


> I hunted in my IWOM this morning. 27° with a 10-15 mph wind blowing. Wore 2 cotton t shirts, one long and one short sleeved, one base layer bottoms and pants. Wore my IWOM in as a parka, deployed it when I got in stand and stayed WARM!! Absolutely love the attention to detail, all the nearly perfect pockets and functions, and it is nearly full proof. It's like the thermacell, I don't know how I made it without it.


We agree I see


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

blinginpse said:


> We agree I see


Yes we do


----------



## beaverhunter (Apr 4, 2008)

I got my IWOM last November and for the most part I like it. I guess maybe it's just mine because I haven't seen anyone else complain, but I HATE the integrated face mask. Great idea, horrible execution. It doesn't move with you, the hat part sticks to my hair and the face mask stays where it is, so the top part is moving, the bottom isn't, and every single time I swivel my neck the face part slides down. Ultimately it creates a lot of movement just from constantly having to fix it. You can't just not use it, because then the sits not zipped all the way.Also the gators are too small and dig into the webbing between my thumbs to the point of being very uncomfortable, almost painful. I emailed them about it when I got it, and their response was an offer to exchange it for a bigger size, but that wouldn't work because every other part of the suit is plenty roomy, and any bigger I couldn't shoot my bow without it being in the way. It's like a large suit with a small hood and gators lol. Anyway, it's very good quality, and innovative, and I would love it if not for those things.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

I can see that the sleeve may get in the way of shooting. Just will half tinker with it.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Anyone putting their IWOM to the test today?


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> Anyone putting their IWOM to the test today?


I maybe should be. Lol! It's 26 here and I didn't think it was getting quite this cold. I'll know in a few hours if I needed it. Lol! Maybe tomorrow morning. It's sposed to be a couple degrees cooler.


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

beaverhunter said:


> I HATE the integrated face mask.


Interesting: I looked at the IWOM online and I thought I can't buy one because I don't think I would like the integrated face mask. But, then you read review after review on AT about how great they are. The whole time I am thinking. It just seems like the integrated facemask and hood would suck..

Hopefully IWOM, will come up with a non facemask and hood model like the HBS.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

pbuck said:


> I maybe should be. Lol! It's 26 here and I didn't think it was getting quite this cold. I'll know in a few hours if I needed it. Lol! Maybe tomorrow morning. It's sposed to be a couple degrees cooler.


I told you lol


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

As far as the hood and face mask goes. I don't use mine and don't even know it's there. I have played with it on and it's not horrible but I wouldn't use it for bow hunting but I would for gun hunting. I do think they should offer either a hoodies/mask less option or an option to take them off. I love the gators and mine fit great, no digging in.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

dhom said:


> As far as the hood and face mask goes. I don't use mine and don't even know it's there. I have played with it on and it's not horrible but I wouldn't use it for bow hunting but I would for gun hunting. I do think they should offer either a hoodies/mask less option or an option to take them off. I love the gators and mine fit great, no digging in.


My plan is to use it as sort of a turtle neck/neck warmer and wear my normal cold weather headgear. The hood will be greatly appreciated in a snow storm.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

pbuck said:


> My plan is to use it as sort of a turtle neck/neck warmer and wear my normal cold weather headgear. The hood will be greatly appreciated in a snow storm.


That's exactly what I do.


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

I have 2 codes for 10% off if anyone wants them.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Just curious if any one out there purchased the 5'4" to5'8" Iwom and is around 5'7" in height. Would like too know how the fit is with these measurement on you. is it long enough or a bit short. I am 5'7" and have the 5'9" to 6'1" and find it is a bit long but with boot and a bit more clothing underneath for really cold days (-20s) it is fine. looking to purchase a second suit in fall grey and wondering if the 5'4" TO 5'8" will be fine even with boots and extra clothing.
So anyones feedback with similar spec would be helpful.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

dsal said:


> Just curious if any one out there purchased the 5'4" to5'8" Iwom and is around 5'7" in height. Would like too know how the fit is with these measurement on you. is it long enough or a bit short. I am 5'7" and have the 5'9" to 6'1" and find it is a bit long but with boot and a bit more clothing underneath for really cold days (-20s) it is fine. looking to purchase a second suit in fall grey and wondering if the 5'4" TO 5'8" will be fine even with boots and extra clothing.
> So anyones feedback with similar spec would be helpful.


Any sizing questions I would call the guys at IWOM directly. Before I ordered mine I had many questions and spoke to them for close to 30 minutes. Very informative and good people.


----------



## rxavage (Aug 9, 2014)

i wish they offered the iwom in brown deception, fall grey is cool and all but I prefer the brown.


----------



## hiker270 (Sep 4, 2015)

dsal said:


> Just curious if any one out there purchased the 5'4" to5'8" Iwom and is around 5'7" in height. Would like too know how the fit is with these measurement on you. is it long enough or a bit short. I am 5'7" and have the 5'9" to 6'1" and find it is a bit long but with boot and a bit more clothing underneath for really cold days (-20s) it is fine. looking to purchase a second suit in fall grey and wondering if the 5'4" TO 5'8" will be fine even with boots and extra clothing.
> So anyones feedback with similar spec would be helpful.


I am 5'8", weigh about 180 and wear the 5'4" to 5'8" XL/2XL, Fits me perfectly.


----------



## camelcluch (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm 5'8" around 190 and they suggested the 5'9" to 6'1", xl/2x. Seems a little big but not too bad and plenty of room to move.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

beaverhunter said:


> I got my IWOM last November and for the most part I like it. I guess maybe it's just mine because I haven't seen anyone else complain, but I HATE the integrated face mask. Great idea, horrible execution. It doesn't move with you, the hat part sticks to my hair and the face mask stays where it is, so the top part is moving, the bottom isn't, and every single time I swivel my neck the face part slides down. Ultimately it creates a lot of movement just from constantly having to fix it. You can't just not use it, because then the sits not zipped all the way.Also the gators are too small and dig into the webbing between my thumbs to the point of being very uncomfortable, almost painful. I emailed them about it when I got it, and their response was an offer to exchange it for a bigger size, but that wouldn't work because every other part of the suit is plenty roomy, and any bigger I couldn't shoot my bow without it being in the way. It's like a large suit with a small hood and gators lol. Anyway, it's very good quality, and innovative, and I would love it if not for those things.


i don't use the face mask or the hood. i wear a hat and a neck gaiter and tuck the collars inside out of the way. i found that i couldn't turn my head enough with the face mask on. a balaclava would work well too.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Take their advice on the sizing. They know their stuff. I thought for sure I needed a size bigger than they said, but tried it on up in their conference room and they were right


----------



## rduchateau2954 (Aug 21, 2013)

camelcluch said:


> I have 2 codes for 10% off if anyone wants them.


SOB! I just bought one a couple hours ago!


----------



## beaverhunter (Apr 4, 2008)

dt5150 said:


> i don't use the face mask or the hood. i wear a hat and a neck gaiter and tuck the collars inside out of the way. i found that i couldn't turn my head enough with the face mask on. a balaclava would work well too.


Huh. I guess I will have to play with it some more. I tried leaving it off a couple times but all the stiff material bunches around my neck was uncomfortable. Maybe I didn't try hard enough to get it adjusted right. Thanks


----------



## Keithlawyer (Jan 29, 2014)

Camelclutch, I messaged you regarding those codes if they are still available.



camelcluch said:


> I have 2 codes for 10% off if anyone wants them.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

dhom said:


> As far as the hood and face mask goes. I don't use mine and don't even know it's there. I have played with it on and it's not horrible but I wouldn't use it for bow hunting but I would for gun hunting. I do think they should offer either a hoodies/mask less option or an option to take them off. I love the gators and mine fit great, no digging in.


I am of the same opinion.


----------



## turbschmidt (Feb 27, 2007)

Will someone please elaborate on the differences in insulation thickness between IWOM and HBS. It's my understanding that the IWOM has thinsulate up to 150g in the body and 120g in the arms. I think the HBS supports 300g of unknown insulation uniformly. The HBS just looks like it would be warmer than the IWOM. I know looks can be deceiving... Also the predator camo looks like it has a lot of white in it? Thanks folks!


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

camelcluch said:


> I'm 5'8" around 190 and they suggested the 5'9" to 6'1", xl/2x. Seems a little big but not too bad and plenty of room to move.


That's strange. When I spoke to them on the phone last week, I was told that the M/L is good up to about 200 pounds. I'm 5'11" and about 175-180. They said the 5'9"-6'1", M/L should be perfect. Mine arrived today and I plan to try it on when I get home from work.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

MW66 said:


> That's strange. When I spoke to them on the phone last week, I was told that the M/L is good up to about 200 pounds. I'm 5'11" and about 175-180. They said the 5'9"-6'1", M/L should be perfect. Mine arrived today and I plan to try it on when I get home from work.


I'm 6' 195lbs...and I just received the 5'9"-6'1" M/L. Fits great...with still plenty of room for warm clothes underneath.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys and help.


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

When your cold and tent camping do you sleep in a sleeping bag or a coat ? HBS for me.


----------



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

Brus said:


> When your cold and tent camping do you sleep in a sleeping bag or a coat ? HBS for me.


Next time I want to sleep in my tree....I'll order an HBS. I want to shoot from my tree, so I'm sticking with my IWOM. :wink:


:lol:


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

NYSBowman said:


> Next time I want to sleep in my tree....I'll order an HBS. I want to shoot from my tree, so I'm sticking with my IWOM. :wink:
> 
> 
> :lol:


and string slap your arm and miss :lol: its apples to apples


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Brus said:


> When your cold and tent camping do you sleep in a sleeping bag or a coat ? HBS for me.





Brus said:


> and string slap your arm and miss :lol: its apples to apples


Says the guy who has never used an IWOM.


----------



## tpetrain (Nov 25, 2013)

It was 23 degrees here this morning. First time using my HBS with just a fleece jacket under it. I sat from 5:45 until 11:30 and the only thing that was cold where my cheeks. I didn't want to put my neck gaiter on (I want to be able to hear better). Very easy to get into and the zipper is super quiet. Unzip and it just stays down when I stand up. Nice part is I can shoot with thin gloves and a normal top on without all the extra bulk of layers. Best money I have spent besides my EZ Press.


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

dt5150 said:


> i don't use the face mask or the hood. i wear a hat and a neck gaiter and tuck the collars inside out of the way. i found that i couldn't turn my head enough with the face mask on. a balaclava would work well too.


I have the XT and the Stalker model...the Stalker has a zipper to remove the hood which is a very nice feature. I don't know why they don't incorporate it on the XT model too.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

That is a good question John 316


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

maybe the zip-off hood would make the xt less weather proof?


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

dt5150 said:


> maybe the zip-off hood would make the xt less weather proof?


Good point as well. Ok i was called off work today and had a chance to go outside and shoot my bow with the IWOM in the parka position. I can say that overall i am pleased. If you rotate the sleeve like they tell you to in the video there is no string slap on the sleeve and the suit is quieter than i thought it would be while drawing your bow back. I only have a doe tag left for the year so maybe when i cools back down again i will give it a field test in the stand


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I have the HBS - I am a big guy..... lacking some mobility because of size of belly!

I struggle to get in the HBS in the stand, I mean I must scare every deer in the area out with my grunting, groaning, huffing and puffing to get my big feet into position and into the HBS. Its uber toasty when sitting in it.

But I am leaning towards the XT because I can throw it on while at the bottom of the ladder and climb up and drop it.

It also comes in predator which I am a big supporter of those guys and believe in their system better than what the HBS does. I called HBS a few years ago and they said they barely sold any of the predator models so they dropped it. Its perfect for a big blob in a tree like HBS.


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

Nine arrived yesterday. It's a phenomenal piece of equipment.


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Garceau said:


> I have the HBS - I am a big guy..... lacking some mobility because of size of belly!
> 
> I struggle to get in the HBS in the stand, I mean I must scare every deer in the area out with my grunting, groaning, huffing and puffing to get my big feet into position and into the HBS. Its uber toasty when sitting in it.
> 
> ...


I am a big guy too! IWOM beats the HBS all the way around. Pm me for more info.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

I hate all of you.. But I also am hoping it pays off. My IWOM xt showed up today in predator grey .. This thing looks amazing I can't wait for the temps to drop and get this out there. The biggest reason I left my stand was cause I physically couldn't stay any longer in my stand . hoping this does the trick


----------



## Buckeye Buck (Oct 1, 2004)

I have an IWOM listed in the classifieds if anyone is interested.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I finally made a decision and ordered the IWOM in Predator Camo. I will have it next Monday, just in time for my trip to Iowa.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

I have never used or even seen an IWOM
I do LOVE my Heater Body Suit though!


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

I just received my new Mossy Oak Treestand IWOM!! I bought it without ever having touched or seen one before. Thanks for all the great reviews guys. This things looks SICK!!!

I handwashed it in the bathtub with warm water and scent free hunting detergent. I wasn't going to even wash it, but it had a "basement" type smell to it, like mildew. So I decided to hand wash it instead of using the washing machine. With a purchase like this...I happily handwashed it with some TLC! 

Going to let it soak in the soapy water for a few hours and then rinse real good and then hang it up to dry for a few days. This garment feels SUPER solid, super high quality, you can just feel the quality. I was giggling when I took it out of the packaging and was first playing with it. It really is an awesome piece of hunting equipment. Can't wait to use it this Fall!


----------



## BGM51 (Dec 21, 2009)

You will love the suit. I have had one for a couple of years now. It got a great test last year while I was hunting in Kansas. We had bitter cold temps as well as gusty winds. Was able to sit from sun up till sunset. Never got cold. One day was out all day while we got 6" of snow. Never got wet or cold. Love all the pockets. Most of the time I would carry it to my stand and put on there before climbing into the stand. Used to use the HBS. But now that I'm getting older (64) I felt uncomfortable getting into the HBS in the stand. The only issue I've had was bow string slap on the arm sleeve. Solved that by putting a compression sleeve/sock over my arm. Have had no issue since. Some say its a little noisy. That has not been an issue with me. Because I always use a foam seat that has a back to it. So I am never leaning directly against a tree.


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

They are definitely awesome garments for hunting in cold weather. I used mine last weekend in 23 degrees and after 3 hours in the stand, I wondered why it took me so long to get one. Looking forward to using it when it really gets cold in November/Dec.


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

I just got an IWOM...and I just don't know.

The sleeves are huge and baggy.

I have thought about returning it.

I just don't know... Need to think this one over...


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

enkriss said:


> I just got an IWOM...and I just don't know.
> 
> The sleeves are huge and baggy.
> 
> ...


You need to watch this video. It addresses the arm thing at 5:30 into the video.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't think it's really that bad. I'll trade not freezing out for possibly wearing a small arm guard if it comes down to that. I've shot with some pretty heavy coats on without an issue so I'm confident this will be fine.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Okay...I got my IWOM in and tried it on this morning. It's 40 degrees here this morning and I did put my normal winter gear on under the suit. For a moment, I thought I might stroke out in my garage

First off, I've got to say that their CS has been amazing and that their product is incredible and stupid warm.

On to my question. At their suggestion I ordered the 6'2" - 6'6", 3X size. This feels really, really big even with all of my winter gear on, especially in the arms but I guess that is by design. Even with my fingers extended, I cannot reach out of the sleeves - I don't know if that is normal. 

Being that I'm 6'1.75" tall and normally wear XL or XXL, I think I may have missed the sizing.

For those of you who own a suit, what do you think? Should I return it and get a smaller size?


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

GILL said:


> Okay...I got my IWOM in and tried it on this morning. It's 40 degrees here this morning and I did put my normal winter gear on under the suit. For a moment, I thought I might stroke out in my garage
> 
> First off, I've got to say that their CS has been amazing and that their product is incredible and stupid warm.
> 
> ...


Yes sounds to me like you need to go down 1 size unfortunately


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

I agree. Not being able To reach out of the sleeves is not normal.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I would return it. Sounds too big to me


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

GILL said:


> Okay...I got my IWOM in and tried it on this morning. It's 40 degrees here this morning and I did put my normal winter gear on under the suit. For a moment, I thought I might stroke out in my garage
> 
> First off, I've got to say that their CS has been amazing and that their product is incredible and stupid warm.
> 
> ...


I think your sounds too big. I'm 6'4", 270lbs and the 6'2" to 6'6" and XL/XXL fit me perfectly.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

IWOM doesn't want to sell me the 5'9" - 6'2" model. They are afraid that it will be too short. They are going to exchange it for the 2X model though.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

GILL said:


> IWOM doesn't want to sell me the 5'9" - 6'2" model. They are afraid that it will be too short. They are going to exchange it for the 2X model though.


Those guys know what fits who. I'd take their advice.


----------



## MNDan (Nov 24, 2004)

I love my HBS, but damn that video sells me on some nice features! Not sure about the whole arm twisting thing if a deer is coming in fast, but that hood is pretty awesome!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

MNDan said:


> I love my HBS, but damn that video sells me on some nice features! Not sure about the whole arm twisting thing if a deer is coming in fast, but that hood is pretty awesome!


Twist it when you get in stand and leave it.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

I haven't been able to use mine yet because this freaking weather! C'mon winter!!!


----------



## RICE ETR (Oct 15, 2007)

GILL, I'm abhair shorter than you (been 6'2" since I was 17 but I guess I have shrunk, 36 now), and all of my shirts/jackets are XL. Even though I've lost 40lbs, now 200, like you I tried the same size you did...it was HUGE!!!! Allan was awesome and sent me the 6'1" max suit in M/L... Fits magnitudes better, actually perfect and still have room if I wanted to really layer up extra heavy underneath. If I had to use the bigger suit, I actually wouldn't use the IWOM...not practical at all but getting the next size down fixed everything.
I say go the next size down. I'm sure they will let you keep the larger one and try both to be sure before returning one.


----------



## ride509 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah I have the same issue. I emailed asked for a size.. I am 6ft and 260.. So I got the 3x. But I can help but feel its a little to big. I deff could wear a lot of layers under it . I already used mine and the tree kinda got dirt all over the back so I think I am kind of stuck with this one for now


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. I ended up exchanging mine for the tall, 2X model. I should have it this week. I hope it fits better. I'll post up once I have a fair chance to try it out.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Okay. The XL/2XL size feels much better on me. 

I've got to let everyone know that their CS has been fantastic to work with and super fast.

Now, it just needs to get cold.....really cold, so I can use this thing.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Tell me about it! It's about 78 degrees here today


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Okay IWOM users. Now that I appear to have a suit that fits me, I need to know at what temperature, actual users are wearing this thing. I tried in on in my garage and started sweating immediately. Granted, it isn't freezing cold here now. I am having a hard time figuring out when it might be appropriate to wear it since it seems like it might be considerably warmer than I anticipated. I was thinking -20 degrees


----------



## tOSU (Oct 12, 2012)

GILL said:


> Okay IWOM users. Now that I appear to have a suit that fits me, I need to know at what temperature, actual users are wearing this thing. I tried in on in my garage and started sweating immediately. Granted, it isn't freezing cold here now. I am having a hard time figuring out when it might be appropriate to wear it since it seems like it might be considerably warmer than I anticipated. I was thinking -20 degrees


Basically when I think I would need a pair of bibs to stay warm. If it is not real cold I sometimes still use it as just a parka instead of taking a coat.


----------



## hiker270 (Sep 4, 2015)

I start wearing mine when the temps dip into the 20's and I plan to sit for most of the day. That way I know I have the option of wearing it fully deployed or with the bottom open as it warms up to a parka if necessary and take it off and roll it up into a fanny pack if it gets too warm. Totally up to you to decide but there are plenty of options. just do yourself a favor and practice with it before taking it up in a treestand.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

So has anyone made a kill out of their IWOM suit this year yet?


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> So has anyone made a kill out of their IWOM suit this year yet?


Lol! It's hardly been below 30 deg. here. I think we may have jinxed the weather with all the purchases. Last year this time it was cold as heck. I saw 3 deg a couple mornings when I was in Iowa.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah mine is still waiting to be broken I'm correctly! Crazy weather!


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

This weekend looks like it is gonna be down in the high 20's Sunday morning.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I wore my IWOM today for the first time. It wasn't cold by any means but I wanted it for the wind protection here in Iowa. I dressed lightly and was really comfortable all day. During the warmest part of the day I did unzipped the feet and jacket and got some fresh air flowing. Thanks to the wind, I never got hot. There were a few times I even had to use the face mask and hood.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

GILL said:


> I wore my IWOM today for the first time. It wasn't cold by any means but I wanted it for the wind protection here in Iowa. I dressed lightly and was really comfortable all day. During the warmest part of the day I did unzipped the feet and jacket and got some fresh air flowing. Thanks to the wind, I never got hot. There were a few times I even had to use the face mask and hood.


I could totally see that for me today if I wasn't sitting in my blind. 44 deg with winds 20-30 would be dang cold in a tree.


----------



## hiker270 (Sep 4, 2015)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> So has anyone made a kill out of their IWOM suit this year yet?


Wore mine yesterday, not because it was real cold but it rained hard off and on all day. Sat in my treestand all day till 4:15 when finally the second largest buck I had on my cameras showed up. I made a 30 yd. shot on him and he went less than 20 yds. Lucky for me because it was raining hard at the time. My IWOM kept me warm and completely dry all day. Without it I probably would not have still been out there. Had to take it off for the recovery and cleanup and then I got soaked. Had my buddy's daughter in my IWOM this morning because it was cool and very windy. She made her first bow kill on a doe with her crossbow. I was more excited for her than when I killed my buck.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sounds like the IWOM performed as advertised. Anyone out in their suit this morning?


----------



## huntfishshroom (Jun 19, 2015)

Garceau said:


> Twist it when you get in stand and leave it.


May want to shoot a few practice arrows at home before trying it. I twisted it as much as possible and tightened down the velcro at the wrist and still got string slap.


----------



## Coyotehawk (Oct 22, 2013)

The more I re-read this thread the more I keep having to talk myself out of buying an IWOM. I'm sure it would make my December sits in Kansas alot more enjoyable.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

i would almost guarantee it would man!


----------



## Coyotehawk (Oct 22, 2013)

So those of you who have the predator fall gray, if you're not using the head cover, what face shield/stocking and gloves do you recommend? I've been looking at different options for full face mask and gloves tonight but just not quite sure.

I'm looking at this for a face mask:
http://www.bighornoutdoors.com/cart/showitem.php?id=3838

and about the only thing I am seeing for gloves are these:
http://www.bighornoutdoors.com/cart/showitem.php?id=3840

I'm concerned with the velcro cuffs on them gloves though. I dont like velcro in the field plus I fear the cuffs will interfere with my release.

Any recommendations? Those of you who recently received your predator camo IWOM, care to elaborate how much you like it, dislike it. What you would like to see different about it? I'm literally on the verge of hitting the submit button in my cart but having a hard time doing it beins I just purchased a new pair of Vortex Viper HDs last thursday. Trying to swallow spending almost a grand in a few days on new hunting attire and equipment is a little tough.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Coyotehawk said:


> So those of you who have the predator fall gray, if you're not using the head cover, what face shield/stocking and gloves do you recommend? I've been looking at different options for full face mask and gloves tonight but just not quite sure.
> 
> I'm looking at this for a face mask:
> http://www.bighornoutdoors.com/cart/showitem.php?id=3838
> ...


I haven't used mine but my plan is to just wear either my normal fleece beanie and ball cap or heavy toboggan in lieu of the head cover. The headcover works much like a neck warmer when pulled down so I think what you're looking at is a little overkill. I'm also planing on using just my light liner gloves since the garment has a really nice handwarmer muff built in. I don't see the need for heavy gloves at all. It won't hurt if they don't match. [emoji12]


----------



## Coyotehawk (Oct 22, 2013)

pbuck said:


> won't hurt if they don't match. [emoji12]


I read this very thing on several other forums that populated on a Google search. It appears a lot of folks will mix and match the different predator patterns on purpose just to help break up the pattern. Maybe I'll just skip the head gear and gloves and use what I have. I can foresee myself hitting the purchase button on an IWOM within the next couple days though. Sat in the stand for 12 hours on Saturday in 60 degree weather, through getting soaked in a thunderstorm and had 20-30 mph winds all day. After that miserable 12 hours, I've kinda talked myself in to it.


----------



## Coyotehawk (Oct 22, 2013)

Curiosity got the best of me. I just called and ordered one. Hope predator camo was the right choice. I dont have any experience with that pattern so hope it works around here.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

I will be breaking out the IWOM this weekend as the temps finally dip into the low 30's. Can't wait!!!


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

This Monday coming should be a good morning to test it out!


----------



## HMG (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm liking the looks of the new IWOM in predator!


----------



## Scott99 (Sep 12, 2006)

Could someone post a pic of the IWOM in predator?


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Luckily, mine has been in the dryer on air fluff for days since its been raining too much to let it hang outside. I took it outside and hung it in a tree and took a low angle photo so you can get the idea of how it looks against the sky as it would to a deer.








This photo actually helps me feel more confident wearing the suit. I feel very uncomfortable wearing a camo pattern with so much white but, now I see how Predator works it's magic.


----------



## Scott99 (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks GILL. I will have to give predator strong consideration when deciding.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Great pic Gill. 

I figure it's going to look great on those snowy late season days. I had a HBS and one thing I didn't like was the large, dark blob effect even with their skyline pattern. We have a lot of sycamore trees and white is fairly prevalent in our woods so I have no qualms about wearing the predator.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, I'm surprised at myself but I'm giving the IWOM a shot. I loved the HBS's that I've owned and they've always kept me warm but I'm intrigued by the versatility and options that the IWOM offers. My Predator Fall Gray IWOM should be here just before Thanksgiving and I'm looking forward to testing it out.


----------



## B4L Okie (Dec 6, 2011)

If you practice with it on and get string slap, just wear an arm guard. Mine doesn't hit my sleeve but I wear the guard any way in case I twist around some.


----------



## Stay Sharp (Oct 4, 2015)

I have a the HBS but it hasnt been cold enough to need to wear it. Even gun season is going to be warmer than normal (low 20's F) I dont think I would wear it unless it got below zero as I have no problems with temps above zero unless there is a lot of wind. I got it for when it gets into the teens below zero but we havent been that low in years so it sits in the closet.


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

28 degrees w/ 30 mph winds here this morning. Wore the IWOM EL for the 2nd time - friggin' amazing. Just jeans & few layers on top underneath. Wear it as a parka up the platform, pull it down, and nice & toasty for the duration! Don't hesitate - buy one!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

sticknstring33 said:


> 28 degrees w/ 30 mph winds here this morning. Wore the IWOM EL for the 2nd time - friggin' amazing. Just jeans & few layers on top underneath. Wear it as a parka up the platform, pull it down, and nice & toasty for the duration! Don't hesitate - buy one!


Wow, that's amazing. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

It's going to be 20 degrees on Sunday morning here in central Indiana.......time to put the IWOM to work and see what's it's got[emoji6]


----------



## Coyotehawk (Oct 22, 2013)

Mine will be here tomorrow. Those of you that hung it to air it out rather than washing, how long did you have to let it hang before you noticed the scent was gone?


----------



## ccriley6 (Dec 1, 2011)

Really like the hbs but my only gripe is they need predator brown deception


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

HBS gets my vote. I love it. Before buying i had cabelas stand hunter overalls. It was nice but prefer HBS at the time of shot.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

busting out the iwom this morning to see what it's got. will report back when i get down with the morning hunt


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Coyotehawk said:


> Mine will be here tomorrow. Those of you that hung it to air it out rather than washing, how long did you have to let it hang before you noticed the scent was gone?


I hate to tell you this but I think it's going to take awhile to get the factory smell out. I washed mine earlier this week and because of daily rain chances, I ended up putting it in the dryer on air fluff for what seemed like 15 hours over four days, before it was dry.

I did take mine out and use it before I had the chance to descent it. As long as the wind is in your favor, you will be fine.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

GILL said:


> I hate to tell you this but I think it's going to take awhile to get the factory smell out. I washed mine earlier this week and because of daily rain chances, I ended up putting it in the dryer on air fluff for what seemed like 15 hours over four days, before it was dry.
> 
> I did take mine out and use it before I had the chance to descent it. As long as the wind is in your favor, you will be fine.


Mine never did really air out even after 4 or 5 days hanging outside. It's in a tote with earth scent wafers now and it smells a little better but I'm sure the new car scent is still on it. I'll wash it next summer and until then I'll just deal with it by watching the wind.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Washed mine then put in dryer on auto dry. Only thing still a little damp was the feet so turned inside out and hung outside for a day and factory smell was gone.


----------



## AddyCon (Oct 27, 2010)

Just got my IWOM delivered last week. Just in time for my pending Thanksgiving hunt! Out of curiosity, how many base layers you guys go with with your IWOM? I got it not to be cold but I also dont want to be "too" hot! I got about a mile walk into my stand so i just want to be prepared. Temps in NE are looking to be in the low 20's next weekend so I am gonna given the full test on the IWOM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I haven't test mine in 20 degrees yet. I did wear it once in strong winds though. It will be cold here this weekend, 20 degrees, and based on the performance in the wind, I will likely wear the same thing I would for a 55 - 60 degree day and slip into the IWOM when I get in. I think it will work.


----------



## Fendrick (Jun 3, 2013)

It hasn't been cold enough yet this season, but I walk out in the layers I wear in 50 degree weather and put the iwom on while in the stand after a slight chill develops. I hike in a ways on public land. Last year that is how I hunted on days that it was below zero with nasty winds. When real cold I was perfect for the hike in, didn't sweat and just a bit cool at stand. Climbed the tree and put on the iwom and sat for 3-4 hours in -10 to -20 wind chills here in WI


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Gill, what's the noise level like when moving, NOT the sound when contacting the tree? I understand the new Predator models are louder (this from the seller) Thanks


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Mathias said:


> Gill, what's the noise level like when moving, NOT the sound when contacting the tree? I understand the new Predator models are louder (this from the seller) Thanks


I didn't think it was bad at all. I was a little worried after reading some other users complain about the noise but did not find it to be an issue and was please to find it to be quieter than expected. Obviously, if you are sitting against a noisy tree, don't rub anything against it if possible.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

It's not the rubbing bjut the internal noise from a thicker membrane inside. I assume by your reply it was not an issue. Thanks


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

It wasn't bad. Mostly because the suits are oversized. I have a scent blocker jacket that is tighter than it used to be, the membrane made enough noise that I ditched it until lose some weight.


----------



## Coyotehawk (Oct 22, 2013)

Goty my IWOM today and wanna ask those who have one a few questions. I'm wondering if I maybe should have gotten a size smaller. I'm 6ft tall and fluctuate between 215 and 240 lbs throughout the year. I ordered the 5'9" - 6'0", XL-2XL size, based off the instructions and speaking to the guys at IWOM. However, when I got it today and put it on, I literally could fit a whole nother body in here with me. And the arms are about a half inch farther then my finger tips. When I stand up there is, what literally looks and feels like, a foot of the bag sagging around my feet/legs. And when I grab the center breast and pull it away from my torso, like yo would a suit, there is literally more then a foot of space between the zipper and my chest. It just seems absolutely way too big, i'm just not sure if thats the way it is supposed to fit. Can some of you who have one please chime in and let me know if what i'm observing is normal fit or is it oversized.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

When I ordered mine, they recommended that I get a 3X. When I tried it on I had the same reaction....it was huge! Even with all of my heavy clothes and boots on, it was too big. I ended up exchanging it for the 2X size and am more comfortable with it. I think that you will want the suit to be a little big so you can turn in it and have adequate room for air circulation in the suit. The decision will be a tough one but I suspect that you may need a smaller suit. I would suggest that you take it and try it in the field, the have an excellent return policy.


----------



## pxt (Oct 27, 2009)

I just got one in predator camo, not sure if I like the pattern. Is the real tree pattern nice?


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

I will vouch big time for the heater body suit. The iWom was a close second for me. They both have their pros and cons but the mummy style leggings of the iWom left me feeling too restricted. It's 20 ish degrees with 25 mph winds today and I think my sleeping wife will vouch for the hbs as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice pic lol! I had my IWOM out for the first time yesterday and it is extremely warm. When it it 40 i felt like i was roasting and had to open it up the let out some heat. The one thing i'm not sure of is the noise level of this suit. It seems to be a little bit louder than i'm used to and i'm not sure how much i can get by with,without spooking game? I had a button buck under me yesterday and i moved around quite a bit and it didn't seem to hear me so it may be where the material is so close to you that you notice it more. I will be taking it out in the morning again as it is gonna be in the 20's to run it again. I must say all of the other features that they have on this suit lived up to expectations and i could see sitting all day in this suit on a cold day.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Coyotehawk said:


> Goty my IWOM today and wanna ask those who have one a few questions. I'm wondering if I maybe should have gotten a size smaller. I'm 6ft tall and fluctuate between 215 and 240 lbs throughout the year. I ordered the 5'9" - 6'0", XL-2XL size, based off the instructions and speaking to the guys at IWOM. However, when I got it today and put it on, I literally could fit a whole nother body in here with me. And the arms are about a half inch farther then my finger tips. When I stand up there is, what literally looks and feels like, a foot of the bag sagging around my feet/legs. And when I grab the center breast and pull it away from my torso, like yo would a suit, there is literally more then a foot of space between the zipper and my chest. It just seems absolutely way too big, i'm just not sure if thats the way it is supposed to fit. Can some of you who have one please chime in and let me know if what i'm observing is normal fit or is it oversized.


I'm nearly the same size you are. I'm 6' and consistently weigh around 215lbs. I just ordered my first IWOM without trying one on and I got the 5'9-6'1 in Medium/Large, which I think is one step down from the size you ordered. I chose that size because most of the people on here said they ordered what they thought would fit and it was too big. Like you, I felt like I was right on the dividing line between a M/L and a XL/2X so I went with the smaller in the hopes they run a little big. Mine will be here Tuesday and I can give you my thoughts when it arrives, but thought I would post since we are the same size.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

This thing is warm!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I have a couple of bombers to chase late season up north, so I ordered a Predator yesterday.


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

I used my Iwom in Saskatchewan for 4 days straight, sunup to sun down.10 degrees to 25 degrees.2 datys in treestand, 2 in blind.we hear the noiswe more than the deer do, the 4th day it was dead calm and I was in a blind,warm!baselayer was underwear,jeans, long sleeve and flannel shirt, light fleece jacket with cabelas windbreaker pullover.20 degree days I just wore my Duluth trading mocs in the treestand, plenty warm, colder days I was in the blind and wore same baselayers but added vest and warmer boots unlaced.I am a believer in the iWOM, SAT all days until 4th day, at 1:40 this guy came and never left.I will say I forgot to twist my sleeve and string hit it and sent my arrow left. but I was very comfortable all day.I walked 200 yds to stand and put Iwom on at bottom af ladderstand.Photo with me in it was back at the camp and I'd taken the Iwom off.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice buck congrats! Hopefully we will get some more kill photo's on this threat. I am heading out this morning to see if i can fill my doe tag and give the IWOM another field trial. I will report back when i get back in. Good luck to anyone else hunting this morning


----------



## ktquinn44 (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a problem with my hbs................. I don't ever wanna get out of it


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

ktquinn44 said:


> I have a problem with my hbs................. I don't ever wanna get out of it


Buy an IWOM and you won't have to. Lol!


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

pbuck said:


> Buy an IWOM and you won't have to. Lol!


That's funny. What makes it even funnier is that it's true!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

IWOM selfie! 









Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

And there's something else you can't do in a HBS. well you can but not actually while IN it. Lol!


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Well i was in the stand for about 4 hrs this morning and i didn't get cold at all. 29 degrees and the wind was blowing up to 15-20 mph. I don't think the noise is an issue. I did not see any deer as i realized the neighbor put up a climber and a blind within 100 yds of each other. So he must have been in there all afternoon yesterday. The Orange Army is getting unleashed here tomm so that will be the end of bow season for me this year it looks like. If i get a chance to try the IWOM in gun season i will post on it.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm breaking mine out in the morning. Going to be upper teens to low 20's and I'm going to take my bow out for the first day of gun season. All private property so I shouldn't have to worry about the color plus I'll have my blaze orange on anyway.


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

I wore mine yesterday for the first time in NY's opening day of gun season. However, I liked it better if I left the bottom open and it could more easily maneuver my boots on my stand platform versus inside the bag. It was definitely warm.


----------



## KimberTac1911 (Feb 27, 2012)

ktquinn44 said:


> I have a problem with my hbs................. I don't ever wanna get out of it


Had that problem and staying awake this weekend


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

MW66 said:


> I wore mine yesterday for the first time in NY's opening day of gun season. However, I liked it better if I left the bottom open and it could more easily maneuver my boots on my stand platform versus inside the bag. It was definitely warm.


They do make a version of that. You might call em up and see if you can exchange your XT model for that model. I believe it is the EL model.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

My iwom should be here Tuesday. My one concern is being able to move on stand with both legs in the bag. I'm sure it's been discussed but can you take small steps in the suit or are you limited to just turning your body? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh you can definitely take small steps. It wasn't an issue for me today at all. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

The single enclosure for you feet is awkward for sure but I'm getting use to it. You have to plan ahead and take small shuffle steps.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

This will be my second attempt. I tried one when they first came out. I didn't care for the dark monochromic camo and my feet being bundled. It definitely was toasty. Since they offer Predator now I had to try again. I don't foresee the movement issue being that great, my chief complaint was the camo color.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

WCork said:


> My iwom should be here Tuesday. My one concern is being able to move on stand with both legs in the bag. I'm sure it's been discussed but can you take small steps in the suit or are you limited to just turning your body?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not bad you can take small steps, i think it is very easy to get used to for being so warm!


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

MW66 said:


> I wore mine yesterday for the first time in NY's opening day of gun season. However, I liked it better if I left the bottom open and it could more easily maneuver my boots on my stand platform versus inside the bag. It was definitely warm.


The Stalker model does not have the enclosed bottom just elastic that holds it fairly snug around your ankles. I use it when it's above 30 or so degrees and the XT when it's colder. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

The zipper on my HBS broke while on my hunt in KS. Reached out with my phone from the stand and it will be repaired as soon as I can get it there. Their customer service is amazing. I should say my suit is about 5-6 years old....

I have had the opportunity to use the IWOM, Warm Bag, and HBS and my preference still remains the HBS. The one feature I know often gets criticized is that it is not waterproof; it's water-resistant; but I can tell you this...on Wednesday I was on stand an hour before daylight as I wanted to be sure I was in way ahead of the deer leaving the wheat. It started raining 5-minutes after I got on stand. I literally, tucked my head inside and zipped the suit completely over my head. I was able to work on my phone, the light does not penetrate the fabric. It rained steadily from 5:20-6:15....I slipped out my head out of the suit and everything on the outside was wet, but I was bone dry inside...I stayed on stand until 1:00PM and the water never made it's way through the suit to my clothing. Did I mention that I had all of my gear in the suit with me...that's right...you see I was doing my best to chronicle the hunt in a live thread....
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3175969
So I had a few more electronics than a hunter would normally take on a hunt. I was able to keep all of the gear inside the suit and they all stayed bone dry. additionally, I am able to move much more in the suite than any could in an IWOM or WB. The suit allows me to wear very thing clothing on my frequent long walks in...almost every hike last week was longer the .5 mile, most closer to a mile. The difference between when the zipper failed and when it was working was INSANE. The second day I literally took another bag with me packing in my Wooltimate suit, as I tried walking with that on the day before I was drenched by the time I made it to stand. 

I have said it before, each suit offers a little something different and you have ask yourself what it is that you want/need. I know during the archery season I prefer to have as little bulk on my arms, chest, and across my back as possible. The IWOM and Warm Bag, both gave me fits in that regard. Some people fawn over the built in pockets, muff, etc..of the IWOM, but in the HBS, you don't need them or at least I don't and I do tend to get cold a little faster than some of those who join me to hunt.

Again, just wanted to add a recent experience with the HBS and their CS...I was impressed. Karen got back to me within minutes and we had a plan to have the suit repaired before I leave for my next trip next week....

I like to think I am a rather bi-partisan type and I really did due-diligence in looking the three major innovations in this regard. The HBS topped my list...my Dad kept the IWOM as he was not as comfortable slipping into the suit while on stand. He likes to be able to climb up with it on, but even with that suit he expresses some trepidation with having to bend over to zip the bottom. Additionally, he has to wear a full length arm sleeve to help reduce the bulk from the jacket.

To each their own, for me and a great many the HBS is the way to go, especially bowhunting...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

GILL said:


> I hate to tell you this but I think it's going to take awhile to get the factory smell out. I washed mine earlier this week and because of daily rain chances, I ended up putting it in the dryer on air fluff for what seemed like 15 hours over four days, before it was dry.
> 
> I did take mine out and use it before I had the chance to descent it. As long as the wind is in your favor, you will be fine.



Awesome tip....if you have cedars or pine near by, grab a few small branches, stuff them in an old pillow case and tie the pillow case shut. Throw the pillow case in the dryer with moist heat (if you have it). The run a cycle of dry heat...works wonders...got this from another ATer and I can't believe how well it works. Cedar much better than the pine, but use what you have...a buddy told me he used a bunch of leaves from his back yard and he was impressed...not so sure about that one....

Joe


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

12-Ringer said:


> The zipper on my HBS broke while on my hunt in KS. Reached out with my phone from the stand and it will be repaired as soon as I can get it there. Their customer service is amazing. I should say my suit is about 5-6 years old....
> 
> I have had the opportunity to use the IWOM, Warm Bag, and HBS and my preference still remains the HBS. The one feature I know often gets criticized is that it is not waterproof; it's water-resistant; but I can tell you this...on Wednesday I was on stand an hour before daylight as I wanted to be sure I was in way ahead of the deer leaving the wheat. It started raining 5-minutes after I got on stand. I literally, tucked my head inside and zipped the suit completely over my head. I was able to work on my phone, the light does not penetrate the fabric. It rained steadily from 5:20-6:15....I slipped out my head out of the suit and everything on the outside was wet, but I was bone dry inside...I stayed on stand until 1:00PM and the water never made it's way through the suit to my clothing. Did I mention that I had all of my gear in the suit with me...that's right...you see I was doing my best to chronicle the hunt in a live thread....
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3175969
> ...


I've only bowhunted for 20 yrs, but I don't know how you can get a better system than the Iwom,I've had deer stand a long time while I had my bow in hand before I had a shot.How could you not freeze with the HBS around your shoulders in windy cold weather.I've never tried one so I don't know,I do know I had a warm bag and just having my arms out I've gotten cold.I can also walk to my stand with light clothes on till I get to my stand, glad your happy with your HBS but I don't know How it could be better than an Iwom. jmo


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm going to see if I can exchange mine for the stalker model.


----------



## Agustus (Nov 16, 2009)

I don't have an iwom, I plan to get one to try, but I do have a hbs and have for several years. I find myself using mine more and more. I used to only use it once the temps dipped below 20 and had blustery winds. Now I find myself using it when it dips below the 30 mark. I too have long walks and for me, going in very light and having the hbs allows me to keep from getting too sweated and stay warmer. I used mine in Ohio on Saturday morning. Temps were low 30's but windy. Walked in with simple camo cotton pants and wore a camo fleece shirt with a fleece vest. After a long walk and getting sweated, I crawled into the hbs and stayed warm and comfy till 11:00. Didn't see a shooter but if I got warm, I unzipped a little and was very pleasant hunt. 

Getting in gets better the more I've done it. The ONLY drawback is getting out to make the shot but can be done so with very very little sound and movement. I love it. I'd like to compare it to the iwom and someday I will soon. Love the predator camo offered in the iwom. Wish I had that in the hbs (mine is the mossy oak infinity) which I don't care for. 

Either way if it keeps you out and comfortable it's a win win. I've used mine in -26 with wind chills st -40. Just layer accordingly.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Well, it's 19 deg and the gun opener in WV but I'm toting my bow and had planned to sit in one of my treestands but the W wind isn't good at all for the one I wanted to go to. I was hoping to give my IWOM a try but I'm going to be in a blind so it's going to stay in the truck. [emoji45]


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Dang I wish I didn't have to work today so I could try out my IWOM again today


----------



## pxt (Oct 27, 2009)

Returning iwom, prefer my warm bag.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

pxt said:


> Returning iwom, prefer my warm bag.


wow! really?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

buckslayr said:


> I've only bowhunted for 20 yrs, but I don't know how you can get a better system than the Iwom,I've had deer stand a long time while I had my bow in hand before I had a shot.How could you not freeze with the HBS around your shoulders in windy cold weather.I've never tried one so I don't know,I do know I had a warm bag and just having my arms out I've gotten cold.I can also walk to my stand with light clothes on till I get to my stand, glad your happy with your HBS but I don't know How it could be better than an Iwom. jmo


The only thing I have ever had get cold waiting for a shot is my bow hand. It is for this reason I wear a thin glove on the hand that holds my bow. Last year in KS I shot a buck in -13 degree temps. I was in stand for more than 4 hours when I finally shot him. Waited about 10 minutes for the shot to materialize, the entire time with the suit around my shoulders and never felt the cold...adrenaline likely has something to do with it...

Glad the IWOM is good for you, not for me...I don't like the material, the bulk on my arms, chest and back; not to mention the material is absolutely louder in colder temps than the HBS material. My Pop enjoys it only because he has a condition with his leg caused from nerve damage and isn't comfortable getting in and out do the suit on stand.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Agustus said:


> I don't have an iwom, I plan to get one to try, but I do have a hbs and have for several years. I find myself using mine more and more. I used to only use it once the temps dipped below 20 and had blustery winds. Now I find myself using it when it dips below the 30 mark. I too have long walks and for me, going in very light and having the hbs allows me to keep from getting too sweated and stay warmer. I used mine in Ohio on Saturday morning. Temps were low 30's but windy. Walked in with simple camo cotton pants and wore a camo fleece shirt with a fleece vest. After a long walk and getting sweated, I crawled into the hbs and stayed warm and comfy till 11:00. Didn't see a shooter but if I got warm, I unzipped a little and was very pleasant hunt.
> 
> Getting in gets better the more I've done it. The ONLY drawback is getting out to make the shot but can be done so with very very little sound and movement. I love it. I'd like to compare it to the iwom and someday I will soon. Love the predator camo offered in the iwom. Wish I had that in the hbs (mine is the mossy oak infinity) which I don't care for.
> 
> Either way if it keeps you out and comfortable it's a win win. I've used mine in -26 with wind chills st -40. Just layer accordingly.


I have the HBS in predator....




Joe


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

IWOM- seems good for gun hunters and crossbow guys...
HBS - for diehard bow hunters. 
- IMO


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

btvabowhunter said:


> IWOM- seems good for gun hunters and crossbow guys...
> HBS - for diehard bow hunters.
> - IMO


Lol! That's the dumbest post in this thread.


----------



## bowhnter4ever (Dec 30, 2010)

Used my Iwom XT in Predator camo for the first time the other day! Love the predator camo pattern over the realtree one I had last year! Here's some pics of it. First two were at 10 ft and second was 10 yards.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

My IWOM in Predator arrived today. It was a demo and discounted, still has hang tags. It is virtually odor free, much more so than my last one. Tumbled it for an hour+ on fluff setting. It's soft, quiet and fit well. New said lowest temperature in 8 months overnight so tomorrow is perfect morning to try it out. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

News.....

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

I can see you wear a lot more clothes on under the HBS than I do with my Iwom. looks like cabelas berber. that in itself is nice stuff. looks good,I just prefer being able to shoot with less motion. its a good thing we don't all like the same thing. good luck, hope you get a big one.


----------



## buckslayr (Jun 30, 2004)

btvabowhunter said:


> IWOM- seems good for gun hunters and crossbow guys...
> HBS - for diehard bow hunters.
> - IMO


how long do you have to hunt with a bow exclusively to be a diehard bowhunterI'm only going on 25 years, bow exclusively.


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

I got my Predator IWOM today and while I haven't tested it in the cold, I can see what all the fuss is about. Super nice quality garment in the best camo pattern out there imo.

I'm undecided on the facemask but I do like the ability to use a quality hood in the heavy snow or light rain. I love the wrist gaiters and all of the pockets!

A complaint I had about the hbs was the lack of pockets although I did like that it hid my arm movement inside the suit. It sure seems the iwom should be able to handle any temperature that my hbs could. I also prefer the way the iwom packs up when compared to the way the hbs rolls up and is held with the straps. 

As for noise of fabric I'm sure the hbs is more quiet but it's not waterproof. I was surprised and impressed with the lack of noise in the iwom fabric and look forward to my first sit. I don't see the fabric in the arm getting in the way of my shooting and from what I can tell, if you have that issue with the iwom...you probably have that issue with any parka type garment. 

Sooo, without any real world testing, those are my initial thoughts from someone who has now owned both the hbs and the iwom. I don't have any personal ties to either product, just want the item that will keep me warm and dry the longest. And since there aren't enough Predator Iwom pics...here's mine! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btvabowhunter (Oct 28, 2009)

buckslayr said:


> how long do you have to hunt with a bow exclusively to be a diehard bowhunterI'm only going on 25 years, bow exclusively.


Anyone that leaves the guns and crossbows at home and exclusively bow hunts is a diehard bowhunter. So, one season will do.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Hmmmmm WV firearm season started yesterday. I'm hunting with my E35. BUT I own an IWOM.


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

So the IWOM allows you to stay really warm, but grab your bow as usual and fire. You don't have to open it up beforehand to shoot, whereas with the HBS you do?

And the IWOM has enclosed feet, so you climb up, pull it on while leaving your boots on and if you need to move before shooting, you shuffle your feel to do so? Wouldn't that tear up the bottom of the IWOM if you are using it on a stand with a cast aluminum platform?

I'm wondering if the IWOM model with the feet exposed and then putting Arctic Shields over my boots might be the way to go here in Ohio for January and early February. That way I can move my feet without pulling down on the bag and perhaps falling off my stand.

Also, do you just run your harness teather up and out the back behind your neck while putting it on in the stand? Stay attached, pull the suit on, zip it up and sit back down?


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

jmclfrsh said:


> And the IWOM has enclosed feet, so you climb up, pull it on while leaving your boots on and if you need to move before shooting, you shuffle your feel to do so? Wouldn't that tear up the bottom of the IWOM if you are using it on a stand with a cast aluminum platform?
> 
> Also, do you just run your harness teather up and out the back behind your neck while putting it on in the stand? Stay attached, pull the suit on, zip it up and sit back down?


The fabric on the bottom of the IWOM is very durable and will not wear or tear from the platform. I will say it is a good idea to practice moving in your IWOM before going into your stand. Once you get it figured out its actually quite easy and not a big deal. 

As far as the harness tether goes it all depends. Even if I walk out to my stand with the whole system around my waist I just run my tether through the tether hole in the suit. Your tether is plenty long enough to be able to do this. Then as you pull up and put on the parka you just find your tether and hook up. Obviously if you pack the suit in and put it on you will have to then run it through the hole. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiker270 (Sep 4, 2015)

Both the inside and outside of the floor panel are made with a ballistic cordura type cloth that is waterproof and totally abrasion proof. Thinsulate insulation between the 2 panels, when in the parks mode the floor panel doubles as an insulated waterproof seat. There is a slot in the rear of the IWOM to pull your safety belt tether out through on the IWOM with an extended roll muff to keep the water out. Video on youtube that gives you a complete demonstration on the garment. 90 day total satisfaction gurantee on the IWOM if it don't meet your expectations in any way send it back and get your money back. 1 year warranty on fabric, zippers and seams.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

jmclfrsh said:


> So the IWOM allows you to stay really warm, but grab your bow as usual and fire. You don't have to open it up beforehand to shoot, whereas with the HBS you do?
> 
> And the IWOM has enclosed feet, so you climb up, pull it on while leaving your boots on and if you need to move before shooting, you shuffle your feel to do so? Wouldn't that tear up the bottom of the IWOM if you are using it on a stand with a cast aluminum platform?
> 
> ...


In regards to you question about buying the IWOM with the open bottom, I would not. The entire system is based on creating an insulated capsule where warm are can circulate and keep you warm. I would think that the open bottom would be counter productive. 

I will offer this as personal experience: a month ago I wore my XT on a 45 degree day when the wind and wind chill were my biggest concerns. This was my first time wearing the suit on-stand and I was learning how to move my feet. After 3 hours I felt warm and thought that it had warmed up enough outside to open the suit. As soon as I unzipped the bottom, I could feel the heat drain from the suit and could tell that it wasn't actually warm outside. It was nice to have my feet free. Hope this helps.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

The Arctic shield booties are probably more cumbersome on stand than being in the IWOM. It's not like you can dance around easily with those on. I have a pair and had used them a lot until last year. 

I hunted almost daily out of a HBS for 2 weeks last year and those big feet were in the way on some of my smaller stands. They'd get caught in the cables and foot rest if the stand had one and it really wasn't easy to keep from standing on the opposite foot. You still had to shuffle to turn the same as you do in a IWOM.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

buckslayr said:


> I can see you wear a lot more clothes on under the HBS than I do with my Iwom. looks like cabelas berber. that in itself is nice stuff. looks good,I just prefer being able to shoot with less motion. its a good thing we don't all like the same thing. good luck, hope you get a big one.


Yes...that was the day is was -13 with 20mph winds bringing the "feels-like" closer to -20...I had on merino wool base layer, wootimate pants and jacket and the HBS, no mid-layers. Sat from 45- minutes before light until noon that day...never felt the bite of those temps.

Good luck to everyone no matter what you're wearing...stay warm!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

pbuck said:


> The Arctic shield booties are probably more cumbersome on stand than being in the IWOM. It's not like you can dance around easily with those on. I have a pair and had used them a lot until last year.
> 
> I hunted almost daily out of a HBS for 2 weeks last year and those big feet were in the way on some of my smaller stands. They'd get caught in the cables and foot rest if the stand had one and it really wasn't easy to keep from standing on the opposite foot. You still had to shuffle to turn the same as you do in a IWOM.


Curious buck...were you wearing the new Arctic shield booties like these.....

http://www.amazon.com/ArcticShield-Arctic-Shield-Boot-Covers/dp/B0002MFKBK

OR the older, more bulkier models?

I love the newer slim models...I had mine on this week in KS, even without my HBS. They work well...









Joe


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

I guess I was wrong in my reference. I have the Icebreaker Boot Blankets not the Arctic Shield ones. They are much bigger. My mistake. 

I had them on yesterday in my blind and although they're warm as heck they're too darn big. I may try the new Arctic Shields. Thanks for the link, Joe.


----------



## MW66 (Dec 19, 2008)

GILL said:


> In regards to you question about buying the IWOM with the open bottom, I would not. The entire system is based on creating an insulated capsule where warm are can circulate and keep you warm. I would think that the open bottom would be counter productive.
> 
> I will offer this as personal experience: a month ago I wore my XT on a 45 degree day when the wind and wind chill were my biggest concerns. This was my first time wearing the suit on-stand and I was learning how to move my feet. After 3 hours I felt warm and thought that it had warmed up enough outside to open the suit. As soon as I unzipped the bottom, I could feel the heat drain from the suit and could tell that it wasn't actually warm outside. It was nice to have my feet free. Hope this helps.


I just exchanged my XT for the Stalker model. I just didn't like my feet enclosed.


----------



## quick kill (May 18, 2009)

pbuck said:


> Lol! That's the dumbest post in this thread.


I've owned both and sold the iwom. Not sure what a "diehard" is and don't care but I certainly do NOT think this guys post is dumb. If being a "diehard" bow hunter means you prefer a garment that is dead quiet, then the HBS is far superior to the iwom. I think they are both great products and are far more practical and affordable than buying all the hyped up camo that's currently offered. BTW, the HBS has a noise reducing layer built into the garment and they quit making the waterproof model years ago because of the noise. The guy who owns the company is a serious bowhunter who hunts in a god awful cold state. Plus, his product has been around for 20 years. Just a few things to consider before your purchase.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

quick kill said:


> I've owned both and sold the iwom. Not sure what a "diehard" is and don't care but I certainly do NOT think this guys post is dumb. If being a "diehard" bow hunter means you prefer a garment that is dead quiet, then the HBS is far superior to the iwom. I think they are both great products and are far more practical and affordable than buying all the hyped up camo that's currently offered. BTW, the HBS has a noise reducing layer built into the garment and they quit making the waterproof model years ago because of the noise. The guy who owns the company is a serious bowhunter who hunts in a god awful cold state. Plus, his product has been around for 20 years. Just a few things to consider before your purchase.


Well, I'm sorry but to base whether you're a "die hard bowhunter" on your choice of outerwear is just plain dumb. Period. 

I had a HBS, killed my biggest buck ever while wearing it (in 3 deg weather btw) but certain things about it drove me crazy. Yes, it's more quiet but it's far from perfect and yes, neither is the IWOM. Each have their plus and minuses and it's nice to have options. 

To be fair, I haven't even worn my IWOM. There's a chance I may despise the thing but it addresses most of the issues I had with my HBS so I doubt I'll not like it.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

pbuck said:


> Well, I'm sorry but to base whether you're a "die hard bowhunter" on your choice of outerwear is just plain dumb. Period.
> 
> I had a HBS, killed my biggest buck ever while wearing it (in 3 deg weather btw) but certain things about it drove me crazy. Yes, it's more quiet but it's far from perfect and yes, neither is the IWOM. Each have their plus and minuses and it's nice to have options.
> 
> To be fair, I haven't even worn my IWOM. There's a chance I may despise the thing but it addresses most of the issues I had with my HBS so I doubt I'll not like it.


Wow buck...after reading many of your posts on the matter, I am surprised to hear you haven't even worn the IWOM. I too was intrigued by the design and was eager to try it out, but quickly realized the HBS was more to my liking. If I really thought about it and had to identify the biggest downfalls of the IWOM for me as compared to the HBS...
1) the extra bulk on your arm, chest, and back.
2) the noise of the material, especially when it is really cold.
3) the amount of heat that builds up getting to your stand (unless you carry it in)

To each their own...my Pop likes it better than the HBS because he isn't as comfortable as he once was getting in and out of the suit 20' up a tree.

Glad there are options...

Joe


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

12-Ringer said:


> Wow buck...after reading many of your posts on the matter, I am surprised to hear you haven't even worn the IWOM. I too was intrigued by the design and was eager to try it out, but quickly realized the HBS was more to my liking. If I really thought about it and had to identify the biggest downfalls of the IWOM for me as compared to the HBS...
> 1) the extra bulk on your arm, chest, and back.
> 2) the noise of the material, especially when it is really cold.
> 3) the amount of heat that builds up getting to your stand (unless you carry it in)
> ...


Joe, if you read my posts I've said several times I haven't tried the suit out in the field. I have however, been practicing in it in the basement even going as far as sitting on a tree stand on the floor while shooting and I already know I will like it better than my HBS. I've found out for me an arm guard is the best way to take care of the bulk in the lower arm. 

I am fully aware you like your HBS but I've stated the issues I disliked such as not being able to readily use binos or calls and among other things the fact that if it's snowing you get your inner clothes soaked every time you have to come out. 

It IS nice to have a choice.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

I've worn mine in 24* and killed this dude at 17 yards










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

blinginpse said:


> I've worn mine in 24* and killed this dude at 17 yards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Bling! Finally a kill from the IWOM suit that's awesome!


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> Congrats Bling! Finally a kill from the IWOM suit that's awesome!


Worried I maybe shoujda got the medium I'm on the top end of medium low end of large. Wonder how that medium fits my 5'9 145lb frame. But none the less I didn't have any troubles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pxt (Oct 27, 2009)

Just didn't like the bulky feeling I had in the iwom. I felt like I couldn't get comfortable with all the material. Lastly I feel I can move my feet better around in bag due to being a wider base in the warm bag.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

pxt said:


> Just didn't like the bulky feeling I had in the iwom. I felt like I couldn't get comfortable with all the material. Lastly I feel I can move my feet better around in bag due to being a wider base in the warm bag.


That warmbag is nothing close to iwom. I have both


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pxt (Oct 27, 2009)

blinginpse said:


> That warmbag is nothing close to iwom. I have both
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too, but iwom is too bulky for me.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

blinginpse said:


> I've worn mine in 24* and killed this dude at 17 yards
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice buck!


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Yooper-travler said:


> Nice buck!


Thanks yoop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Where you been, b? This thread needed some dead animals in it.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

pbuck said:


> Where you been, b? This thread needed some dead animals in it.


Ain't easy being a killer Pbuck. Been out getting first hand experience on these iwom rather than some just yammering along. I'm pleased. It's a great product me will be as much a asset as the warmbag was. Just better!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coyotehawk (Oct 22, 2013)

Question for all of you who have hunted in any of the three where you enclose your boots,

What have you done when getting muddy boots while walking to the stand? Did you just go ahead and stick your muddy boots in the bags, Did you try to clean as much off as possible, Did you bring a dry pair of boots or just take your boots off send stay barefoot in your bag?

We've had rain/drizzle here in Southeast Kansas every day straight since thanksgiving day. I have held off the last two days from using my IWOM but temp share in the 30s and I wanna use my IWOM. But I know that by the time I track across the corn field and through what is normally a dried up Creek, imma have 5 lbs of mud on each boot and don't wanna drag it in to the bag. 

Suggestions?


----------



## B-man715 (Aug 22, 2010)

Coyotehawk said:


> Question for all of you who have hunted in any of the three where you enclose your boots,
> 
> What have you done when getting muddy boots while walking to the stand? Did you just go ahead and stick your muddy boots in the bags, Did you try to clean as much off as possible, Did you bring a dry pair of boots or just take your boots off send stay barefoot in your bag?
> 
> ...


Normally when I use my HBS the ground is frozen. If not, I just knock off what I can and crawl in.

If it was a big concern for you I guess you could bring some bread bags or something similar to keep from getting the suit dirty. Only concern would be noise and breathability?


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Coyotehawk....just do your best to kick the mud off your boots at the bottom of your stand. The inside of the foot cover portion is designed for easy cleaning.


----------



## B-man715 (Aug 22, 2010)

Question for IWOM users.

What do you wear under the suit?

Are they cut big enough to wear insulated bibs/parka inside?

Might get one to try for bowhunting next year.


----------



## Coyotehawk (Oct 22, 2013)

B-man715 said:


> Question for IWOM users.
> 
> What do you wear under the suit?
> 
> ...


I've not hunted in my IWOM yet but just setting in it around the house, I would guess the only time you might be in bibs and a heavier coat would be in the near 0 degree temps. Even then, I'm not to sure it wouldn't be too much. That would be a lot of bulk if nothing else.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

The suit is really warm. I wore it once on a 45 degree day with really strong winds, I dressed very similarly to how I would on a 65 degree day. Another time I wore it on a 28 degree day with no wind. That time, I dressed a little warmer but not like I would have on a 28 degree day. 

I would guess that I will not wear my regular cold gear under the suit until it is closer to 15-20 degrees.

This addition of the IWOM suit to my arsenal is interesting to me. I hate being cold and usually quit hunting after Thanksgiving. I fully intend to hunt through the year since I can now be warm. I'm still not a fan of the single space for my feet but think I'll get used to it.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm going to break in my IWOM tomorrow for the first day of firearms season. Going to be in the low to mid 30s pretty much all morning and early afternoon. Going to wear my mid weight merino base layers and a pair of sweatpants walking in, then the suit. I may possibly throw on a hoodie for the walk in. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I wore mine the other morning it was low 20's. I had a lightweight base layer shirt , matching pants with light fleece pants over. I was really warm. Now if it was windy, maybe I would have needed more. Very impressive warmth with this suit.


----------



## Coyotehawk (Oct 22, 2013)

gonna break in my IWOM tomorrow also. I'm only planning on wearing my thermal top and bottoms with summer weight under armour shirt and pants. I sweat very easliy so have always had to be carefull on my walk in.

We've had rain all day every day since last thursday so its gonna be a hell of a mess but i'll figure it out.


----------



## Monks (Dec 27, 2009)

blinginpse said:


> I've worn mine in 24* and killed this dude at 17 yards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Green grass, leaves on trees, How cold was it really?!? Nice deer, but dont think the IWOM helped you on this one.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Monks said:


> Green grass, leaves on trees, How cold was it really?!? Nice deer, but dont think the IWOM helped you on this one.


24* 10mph north wind. I hunt public. And I gotta ways to go to get to my stands. It helps cause I carry 1 garment not 3-4. Weight matters when you hunt in these mountains so yes the iwom was a huge help as a matter of fact 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Monks said:


> Green grass, leaves on trees, How cold was it really?!? Nice deer, but dont think the IWOM helped you on this one.


Even in 50 degree weather on an all day sit the only way I stay warm all day is with my IWOM. That's a long time in those temps with no activity regardless of anything green.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

B-man715 said:


> Question for IWOM users.
> 
> What do you wear under the suit?
> 
> ...


In 24* I wear first lite kanabs base layer bottoms base layer top and a prefer vest. I stay plenty warm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Mathias said:


> I wore mine the other morning it was low 20's. I had a lightweight base layer shirt , matching pants with light fleece pants over. I was really warm. Now if it was windy, maybe I would have needed more. Very impressive warmth with this suit.


I'm very pleased 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

when and where is the best place to buy the Iwom for best prices? I am in need of new camo, and this seems to be best time to buy, or almost.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

j.d.m. said:


> when and where is the best place to buy the Iwom for best prices? I am in need of new camo, and this seems to be best time to buy, or almost.


Call Alan or Eric at iwom. They will hook you up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

They do have discounted models i believe


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

j.d.m. said:


> when and where is the best place to buy the Iwom for best prices? I am in need of new camo, and this seems to be best time to buy, or almost.


Pm sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

You gonna hook him up bling?


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> You gonna hook him up bling?


I will offer it to him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Cool that is his best bet i believe


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> Cool that is his best bet i believe


I think so too. Will half to explain to him the stipulations before I help though. I like being able to help people but don't want to lose my ability to help if that makes sense


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

that makes perfect sense. I am gonna take the IWOM out again this morning and see if i can get it done in the suit today. Will report back after i get back in front the wooods today


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Well didn't kill in the IWOM this morning but it performed flawlessly in 28 degrees with about 10 mph winds


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

You after any of them wva giants?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Think I killed two of the best in the area I'm hunting. But u never know what those gun hunters might push ya


----------



## hiker270 (Sep 4, 2015)

Took a buddy's wife out this morning in Pa. Rain and snow, 28 degrees, 20 mph winds. Put her up in a ladder stand in an IWOM and she was toasty warm and dry when she made a perfect shot on her first buck in 25 yrs. of hunting.


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

hiker270 said:


> Took a buddy's wife out this morning in Pa. Rain and snow, 28 degrees, 20 mph winds. Put her up in a ladder stand in an IWOM and she was toasty warm and dry when she made a perfect shot on her first buck in 25 yrs. of hunting.
> View attachment 3341026


Congratulations and i'm glad she got it done in the IWOM!


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Charman03 said:


> I'm going to break in my IWOM tomorrow for the first day of firearms season. Going to be in the low to mid 30s pretty much all morning and early afternoon. Going to wear my mid weight merino base layers and a pair of sweatpants walking in, then the suit. I may possibly throw on a hoodie for the walk in. I'll keep you posted.


Kept me warm all day and I dressed pretty light underneath but it was only mid 30s. Definitely a little getting used to it, but not bad. I put it on in the stand, not before I climbed. 

I really wish the inside material wasn't so sticky. Doesn't slide easy over your clothes, grabs it. Would be perfect if they lined the inside with something smoother.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

If that's all you can complain about I'd say your doing pretty good lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

First one i shot this yr.







Second one i shot this yr.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Guess all of our purchases have contributed to the global warming issue since it's barely been cold enough to need an IWOM or HBS.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Never know p. May need it when your in the dog wait cat house with the wifey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

So guys i've been down south working and just got home to do some hunting. Has anyone killed out of their IWOM this yr? If so post em up so we can see!


----------



## deerdhunter (Jan 9, 2007)

Hunted out of mine only one day. Saw but passed on a couple of deer. The temp was 22* for a low. Warm and comfy.


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Sorry guys didn't read all 21 pages. Anybody use one of the garments hunting from the ground?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I got my IWOM a few weeks ago - it took a little longer to get in because of a new orders coming in. I thought they told me the shell is now a little different material - mine is REALLY quiet. As quiet as my HBS.

Im a big fat guy with mobility issues. I too was concerned with my feet being enclosed. I got in and situated and when the time was right I got up and moved around. The suite is big enough that it allows movement. I could move my fat ass almost completely around in it, the upper portion would move with me, the bottoms would just twist.

HBS ditched predator a few years ago because they said very few bought it in predator. 

IWOM in predator fall gray is awesome - I have fleece in fall gray as well. It brakes up your outline, don't worry abou the amount of white in it, if its cold enough to wear it many of the leaves are long gone anyways.

I would recommend some type of arm guard with it though. I took a big rubber band and just put it around the coat on the forearm. I would suggest to them to put something to cinch them up on both arms....I also am going to suggest bino holder elastic on the front as well.

my biggest issue with the HBS is lack of pockets, there was NOTHING to store things in. the IWOM has pockets and built in handmuff etc....


----------



## Bob H in NH (Aug 20, 2002)

ParkerBow said:


> Sorry guys didn't read all 21 pages. Anybody use one of the garments hunting from the ground?


Yes, but not with a bow


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

So they changed he shell material to make it less noisy?


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I believe so - but I could be wrong. I swear when I was talking to Alan he stated they changed it.

Mine which is new has a soft outer - not fleece soft, but like a brushed fleece.


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Sounds like it could be whiter than mine but mine isn't loud


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## meyerske (Dec 26, 2004)

I was told by IWOM that the initial run of predator was a different material. The new predator camo available this year is supposed to be a quieter material. I have looked at a new one just shipped a couple of weeks ago. It didn't seem drastically different to me. You should check with IWOM on this. When they come out with a fleece IWOM, I'll be all in. Lol


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I would say its much like a tight micro fleece -


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey guys i was just watching a video on youtube about rock climbing harness and it got me to thinking. How in the world would you get back up in your stand if you fell out with the IWOM on. Your feet are totally concealed in the garment. I think this would be a very hard task to perform? What are your guys thoughts on this?


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

First hunt out of my IWOM tonight, thought I loved it at the house but after putting my Mucks on and gettin in the tree stand I think I am a hair undersized. I'm 6' 200 and it felt like it was pulling down in the back and couldn't get anymore slack out of the bottom? I got the 6'1 Large. Really liked it otherwise but felt just a tad short had to take the face mask off to feel comfortable. I guess I'll call and see if I can try the taller suit, but doubtful since I got a demo. Really like the idea so far just thinking I'm off a size..


----------



## bowhunter.bk85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Call em up they might hook you up with a size bigger?


----------



## swkslampe (Oct 18, 2007)

bowhunter.bk85 said:


> Call em up they might hook you up with a size bigger?


We'll update on this, I (actually my girlfriend) talked with IWOM (great customer service!) and they asked me to send the suit back to look it over. I guess it was an older model/demo and they offered to send out the brand new model which they said would be a tad longer. Got the suit this week and wow! The zippers on the new model are WAY better, bulk seems less on top, material is quieter & fits me perfectly. Really impressed with it, glad I took the time to contact them & get it worked out. Season is over here but going to test this baby out on some coyote hunting soon.


----------

